# China Should Either Make Peace With India Or Forget About CPEC



## ito

http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...with-india-or-forget-about-cpec/#4909aed622ee

China desperately needs the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). It’s part of that nation’s vision to write the rules of the next stage of globalization and help its export and investment engines grow for years to come—a good prospect for investors in Chinese equities, which have been lagging behind of those of neighboring India.

Ranking China India
Population (millions) 1374.62 1254.02
Per Capita GDP ($, Dec2015) 6416 1806
Human Development Index (2015) 90 130
Entrepreneurship Index (2016) 60 98
Economic Freedom Index (2016) 144 123
Index/Fund 12-month Performance 5-year Performance
IShares China (NYSE:FXI) -5.16% 7.5.0%
iShares S&P India 50 (NASDAQ:INDY) 1.0% 32.18%
Source: Finance.yahoo.com 11/26/16

Specifically, CPEC is the express link between Western China, the Middle East, and Africa–China’s second continent. Ideologically that is, which can explain why Beijing has committed $46 billion to the project.

The trouble is that CPEC passes through Pakistani regions claimed by India. That makes it a bumpy road, to say the least — Pakistan and India continue to fight for control of these regions.

That’s why China needs to make peace with India.

So far, China has done very little to appease India. In fact, it has done quite the opposite: repeatedly blocking India’s efforts to join the Nuclear Supplier Group (NSG).

And it has sided openly with Pakistan in the India-Pakistan Kashmir standoff, as evidenced by statements by China’s senior officials on the sidelines of the ongoing 71st session of United Nations General Assembly in New York.

That can explain why India’s has sided with the US in the South China Sea disputes, as previously discussed here.

And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.

That raises the possibility of an open confrontation between China and Pakistan on the one side, and India and its allies on the other.

Is China ready for this scenario? Probably not. That’s why Beijing should either appease New Delhi or forget about CEPC altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barbarosa

ito said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...with-india-or-forget-about-cpec/#4909aed622ee
> 
> China desperately needs the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). It’s part of that nation’s vision to write the rules of the next stage of globalization and help its export and investment engines grow for years to come—a good prospect for investors in Chinese equities, which have been lagging behind of those of neighboring India.
> 
> Ranking China India
> Population (millions) 1374.62 1254.02
> Per Capita GDP ($, Dec2015) 6416 1806
> Human Development Index (2015) 90 130
> Entrepreneurship Index (2016) 60 98
> Economic Freedom Index (2016) 144 123
> Index/Fund 12-month Performance 5-year Performance
> IShares China (NYSE:FXI) -5.16% 7.5.0%
> iShares S&P India 50 (NASDAQ:INDY) 1.0% 32.18%
> Source: Finance.yahoo.com 11/26/16
> 
> Specifically, CPEC is the express link between Western China, the Middle East, and Africa–China’s second continent. Ideologically that is, which can explain why Beijing has committed $46 billion to the project.
> 
> The trouble is that CPEC passes through Pakistani regions claimed by India. That makes it a bumpy road, to say the least — Pakistan and India continue to fight for control of these regions.
> 
> That’s why China needs to make peace with India.
> 
> So far, China has done very little to appease India. In fact, it has done quite the opposite: repeatedly blocking India’s efforts to join the Nuclear Supplier Group (NSG).
> 
> And it has sided openly with Pakistan in the India-Pakistan Kashmir standoff, as evidenced by statements by China’s senior officials on the sidelines of the ongoing 71st session of United Nations General Assembly in New York.
> 
> That can explain why India’s has sided with the US in the South China Sea disputes, as previously discussed here.
> 
> And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.
> 
> That raises the possibility of an open confrontation between China and Pakistan on the one side, and India and its allies on the other.
> 
> Is China ready for this scenario? Probably not. That’s why Beijing should either appease New Delhi or forget about CEPC altogether.


The friend ship of India are always full of conditions

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAJsal

What exactly will India do to make the Chinese 'forget' CPEC? like it or not your proxies are seeing their last days, and like it or not Pakistan will move forward. 


ito said:


> The trouble is that CPEC passes through Pakistani regions claimed by India. That makes it a bumpy road, to say the least — Pakistan and India continue to fight for control of these regions.


Last i remember Chinese didn't give a shit about Indian reservations. I could be wrong.

@Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
31


----------



## Shot-Caller

Why does India think its existence or opinion matters at all when it comes to CPEC? Can't digest developing neighbors may be that's why it keeps whining.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Dem!god

barbarosa said:


> The friend ship of India are always full of conditions


In world affair, things run on interests of the nation and not on friendship. And interests always have conditions atta with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AlyxMS

Make peace with India?
The hell?
Last time I checked China wasn't in war with any country.
Some one give me an update.
Have we won yet?/sarcasm

And CPEC.
It's an economical project that doesn't even involve India, why bother with India's opinion? Did the US cared about what China thought when it proposed TPP?(That is before TPP fell on its face) No, because China wasn't involved.

Quote:
And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.

I'm absolutely speechless.
In this civilized day and age, a country would support the active sabotaging of an economical project at peacetime.

Honestly I believe this report is a piece of crap as this bar is too low, even for India.

But who knows? India publicly claimed they would use terrorism to destabilize Pakistan if they can. Maybe India's bar is that low.

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Fireurimagination

One thing I believe in is when the next time India and Pakistan are on the brink of war, China will quickly jump in and make Pakistan toe the line and defuse tension. As they won't want their investments to go down the drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major d1

*CPEC is too much pain for India? Let them do their job. And China wants do business in India. Let them access. India is a country , who have no good relationship with its neighbor countries. *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Riz

WAJsal said:


> What exactly will India do to make the Chinese 'forget' CPEC? like it or not your proxies are seeing their last days, and like it or not Pakistan will move forward.
> 
> Last i remember Chinese didn't give a shit about Indian reservations. I could be wrong.
> 
> @Arsalan


 Let aside China , even pakistan won't give shitt about Indian reservations, we are enough powerful to do what we want to do in Kashmir and Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## !eon

Stop CPEC project if you can!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I.R.A

Is it a threat? I mean did this author forget to look inside his pajamas in the morning ............ it cannot grow that big overnight or is it because Trump has won the election?




ito said:


> if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.



Look at the shameless creature ............... all evident of the terrorist mentality of a common indian.




ito said:


> So far, China has done very little to appease India.




China come on foreplay is must ............ don't just get to the business straight away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## duhastmish

What.... how can india come between china pak relation or economy.

There is no way we can and should stop such investment.

A stable pakistan is good for region.

I think cpec will change economic conditions of pak. And we must support it. Quit pulling others legs. Try and reach for better place your self.

India should just say good luck and carry on with business.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## maximuswarrior

ito said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...with-india-or-forget-about-cpec/#4909aed622ee
> 
> China desperately needs the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). It’s part of that nation’s vision to write the rules of the next stage of globalization and help its export and investment engines grow for years to come—a good prospect for investors in Chinese equities, which have been lagging behind of those of neighboring India.
> 
> Ranking China India
> Population (millions) 1374.62 1254.02
> Per Capita GDP ($, Dec2015) 6416 1806
> Human Development Index (2015) 90 130
> Entrepreneurship Index (2016) 60 98
> Economic Freedom Index (2016) 144 123
> Index/Fund 12-month Performance 5-year Performance
> IShares China (NYSE:FXI) -5.16% 7.5.0%
> iShares S&P India 50 (NASDAQ:INDY) 1.0% 32.18%
> Source: Finance.yahoo.com 11/26/16
> 
> Specifically, CPEC is the express link between Western China, the Middle East, and Africa–China’s second continent. Ideologically that is, which can explain why Beijing has committed $46 billion to the project.
> 
> The trouble is that CPEC passes through Pakistani regions claimed by India. That makes it a bumpy road, to say the least — Pakistan and India continue to fight for control of these regions.
> 
> That’s why China needs to make peace with India.
> 
> So far, China has done very little to appease India. In fact, it has done quite the opposite: repeatedly blocking India’s efforts to join the Nuclear Supplier Group (NSG).
> 
> And it has sided openly with Pakistan in the India-Pakistan Kashmir standoff, as evidenced by statements by China’s senior officials on the sidelines of the ongoing 71st session of United Nations General Assembly in New York.
> 
> That can explain why India’s has sided with the US in the South China Sea disputes, as previously discussed here.
> 
> And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.
> 
> That raises the possibility of an open confrontation between China and Pakistan on the one side, and India and its allies on the other.
> 
> Is China ready for this scenario? Probably not. That’s why Beijing should either appease New Delhi or forget about CEPC altogether.



Seems like someone is burning LOL That's the whole point. It is the CPEC effect at work. I can feel your insecurity up from here. Now watch how we turn India irrelevant and play our cards. Just lean back and relax. The show has just begun.

As for forgetting about CPEC, do something about it if you can. Empty words don't mean anything. We are walking the talk whereas you are becoming irrelevant. This checkmate feels good. Very very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Accountant

ito said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...with-india-or-forget-about-cpec/#4909aed622ee
> 
> China desperately needs the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). It’s part of that nation’s vision to write the rules of the next stage of globalization and help its export and investment engines grow for years to come—a good prospect for investors in Chinese equities, which have been lagging behind of those of neighboring India.
> 
> Ranking China India
> Population (millions) 1374.62 1254.02
> Per Capita GDP ($, Dec2015) 6416 1806
> Human Development Index (2015) 90 130
> Entrepreneurship Index (2016) 60 98
> Economic Freedom Index (2016) 144 123
> Index/Fund 12-month Performance 5-year Performance
> IShares China (NYSE:FXI) -5.16% 7.5.0%
> iShares S&P India 50 (NASDAQ:INDY) 1.0% 32.18%
> Source: Finance.yahoo.com 11/26/16
> 
> Specifically, CPEC is the express link between Western China, the Middle East, and Africa–China’s second continent. Ideologically that is, which can explain why Beijing has committed $46 billion to the project.
> 
> The trouble is that CPEC passes through Pakistani regions claimed by India. That makes it a bumpy road, to say the least — Pakistan and India continue to fight for control of these regions.
> 
> That’s why China needs to make peace with India.
> 
> So far, China has done very little to appease India. In fact, it has done quite the opposite: repeatedly blocking India’s efforts to join the Nuclear Supplier Group (NSG).
> 
> And it has sided openly with Pakistan in the India-Pakistan Kashmir standoff, as evidenced by statements by China’s senior officials on the sidelines of the ongoing 71st session of United Nations General Assembly in New York.
> 
> That can explain why India’s has sided with the US in the South China Sea disputes, as previously discussed here.
> 
> And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.
> 
> That raises the possibility of an open confrontation between China and Pakistan on the one side, and India and its allies on the other.
> 
> Is China ready for this scenario? Probably not. That’s why Beijing should either appease New Delhi or forget about CEPC altogether.



Hahaha,,, like they could a damn about CPEC ....

Indians are living in Lala land ... while CPEC is already running and functioning they are threatning a country much powerful then them ... whereas they can't even control Pakistan which is 5 times smaller then Inida...

Indians are welcome to stop CPEC is they could ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fireurimagination

How far away is CPEC from LOC? Is something or some part of CPEC within Indian artillery range?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Fireurimagination said:


> How far away is CPEC from LOC? Is something or some part of CPEC within Indian artillery range?



Our missiles can target your cities as well. Don't worry.

So, how does it feel knowing that Gwadar is now inaugurated and about to run full steam? Not good at all judging by your heartache LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hyde

India have a long history of raising objections over any economic activity in Pakistan besides having some success of creating controversy in Kalabagh dam and making it look like the ego factor back in 1980s and 1990s otherwise they have always been embarrased.

It is a norm that any mega project Pakistan launches, you will see Indian government opposing it but then the project is completed and they will move on with something else

India can't do nothing about CPEC but raise objections and if we see the history they will either join CPEC or continue to object until they find another project/reason to protest

What could India do when we laid out KKH (Korakaram Highway) ? now the task is to just rebuild and extend the number of lanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Fireurimagination

maximuswarrior said:


> Our missiles can target your cities as well. Don't worry.



 Bro don't get agitated I was just curious nothing more, I even though for a moment that the shining new highways will be a boon for our cold start doctrine


----------



## maximuswarrior

Aether said:


> India has a long history of raising objections over any economic activity in Pakistan besides having some success of creating controversy in Kalabagh dam and making it look like the ego factor back in 1980s and 1990s otherwise they have always been embarrased.
> 
> It is a norm that any mega project Pakistan launches, you will see Indian government opposing it but then the project is completed and they will move on with something else
> 
> India can't do nothing about CPEC but raise objections and if we see the history they will either join CPEC or continue to object until they find another project/reason to protest



The insecurity by India is on full display. You just know that someone has totally lost the argument when they have to resort to empty threats.



Fireurimagination said:


> Bro don't get agitated I was just curious nothing more, I even though for a moment that the shining new highways will be a boon for our cold start doctrine



Don't worry man. I have shattered your insecurity LOL Remember, you are the one on the defensive here. We are merely returning the favor.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fireurimagination

maximuswarrior said:


> The insecurity by India is on full display. You just know that someone has totally lost when they have to resort to empty threats.
> 
> Don't worry man. I have shattered your insecurity LOL



Insecurity? Our only concern is construction by China in our claimed territory. Other than that why would be concerned if China want to flood you with their cheap exports


----------



## maximuswarrior

Fireurimagination said:


> Insecurity? Our only concern is construction by China in our claimed territory. Other than that why would be concerned if China want to flood you with their cheap exports



LOL at your territory. Why don't you come and get it? Goes to show how insecure you are.

In Indian occupied Kashmir people are being killed and riots are a norm. In GB and the rest of Pakistan mega projects are being undertaken and massive investment is the norm. People don't riot here or the military doesn't occupy its own people unlike in India. What a contrast. No wonder you are nervous and insecure LOL Only pathetic people resort to war when they lose a diplomatic and political battle. Don't blame us for your failures. Like I said, just lean back and relax. It is done and dusted now. You can't do anything. We are on the path of economic security. All you can do is fume and hand out empty threats which we can only laugh at LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## barbarosa

Fireurimagination said:


> Insecurity? Our only concern is construction by China in our claimed territory. Other than that why would be concerned if China want to flood you with their cheap exports


Claims has no limit, You can claim USA was a part of India 50,000 years ago, it has written in our holly books etc,etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SDS1

Major d1 said:


> *CPEC is too much pain for India? Let them do their job. And China wants do business in India. Let them access. India is a country , who have no good relationship with its neighbor countries. *


how many goof relationship u have with your neighbor , can you name them?



Rafael said:


> Hindu ka rona dhona shurroo. I hate this chawals.


just like you started crying after Japan -India Nuclear deal????


----------



## mudas777

Mate India is in no position to dictate any terms to Pakistan let alone to China. CPEC disruption may lead to disintegration of India itself. We may raise the boggy of Khalistan, Nagaland and so many other states to beat the day lights of India in turn. We are expecting India to appease us never mind the Chinese factor. India have got no real allies only users. When bullets starts flying I strongly doubt Japan will send their soldiers to die for India. They may send India some rice and get well card. Same applies to US we had enough experience with them. So don't kid your self. It will be better for India to come off their high horse and work with their neighbours for peace, harmony and mutual development. We are neighbours and not going anywhere while countries from other regions will come and use the same divide and rule policy like before on the subcontinent. Standing beside with US Trump will not rub off their colour on an brown Indian. One can only whiten their teeth but not the skin colour and we been colonised before physically by UK even we were more in numbers and were richer than them at that time. I really wish India to develop and be counted on the World stage but not on the Pakistan price. Both countries needs peace, cooperation, education, industrialization and development of their human talent. Last thing both countries need current politicians in both countries and people like you who are hindrance to the love both countries can share. Its like both countries are getting satisfaction for not letting other to join NSG. Why not let both of us join together share the fruits together and beat the hell out of Western supremacy
on many fields together. Throwing at each other across the border few shells will not get us anywhere only stops us in our tracks and makes us laughing stock. So open your eyes mate and start wearing trousers of your size.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Arthur

or face the Wrath of the Supwa Powa!!  

I am worried about China already !

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## maximuswarrior

SDS1 said:


> how many goof relationship u have with your neighbor , can you name them?
> 
> 
> just like you started crying after Japan -India Nuclear deal????



Start appeasing us by resolving Kashmir. Remember, you beg us for the cheapest route to Afghanistan and CAS. We may consider your request. You could of course run off to Trump... LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SDS1

maximuswarrior said:


> Start appeasing us by resolving Kashmir. Remember, you beg us for the cheapest route to Afghanistan and CAS. We may consider your request. You could of course run off to Trump... LOL


lol.... appeasing you? , remember your funding are now stopped, Petro $$ and free food soon will become history.


----------



## maximuswarrior

SDS1 said:


> lol.... appeasing you? , remember your funding are now stopped, Petro $$ and free food soon will become history.



LOL Insecure and invalid argument. Why do you think we have built CPEC in the first place you ignorant fool.

Like I said. Appease us. Empty threats don't hold any value and you know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

ito said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...with-india-or-forget-about-cpec/#4909aed622ee
> 
> China desperately needs the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). It’s part of that nation’s vision to write the rules of the next stage of globalization and help its export and investment engines grow for years to come—a good prospect for investors in Chinese equities, which have been lagging behind of those of neighboring India.
> 
> Ranking China India
> Population (millions) 1374.62 1254.02
> Per Capita GDP ($, Dec2015) 6416 1806
> Human Development Index (2015) 90 130
> Entrepreneurship Index (2016) 60 98
> Economic Freedom Index (2016) 144 123
> Index/Fund 12-month Performance 5-year Performance
> IShares China (NYSE:FXI) -5.16% 7.5.0%
> iShares S&P India 50 (NASDAQ:INDY) 1.0% 32.18%
> Source: Finance.yahoo.com 11/26/16
> 
> Specifically, CPEC is the express link between Western China, the Middle East, and Africa–China’s second continent. Ideologically that is, which can explain why Beijing has committed $46 billion to the project.
> 
> The trouble is that CPEC passes through Pakistani regions claimed by India. That makes it a bumpy road, to say the least — Pakistan and India continue to fight for control of these regions.
> 
> That’s why China needs to make peace with India.
> 
> So far, China has done very little to appease India. In fact, it has done quite the opposite: repeatedly blocking India’s efforts to join the Nuclear Supplier Group (NSG).
> 
> And it has sided openly with Pakistan in the India-Pakistan Kashmir standoff, as evidenced by statements by China’s senior officials on the sidelines of the ongoing 71st session of United Nations General Assembly in New York.
> 
> That can explain why India’s has sided with the US in the South China Sea disputes, as previously discussed here.
> 
> And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.
> 
> That raises the possibility of an open confrontation between China and Pakistan on the one side, and India and its allies on the other.
> 
> Is China ready for this scenario? Probably not. That’s why Beijing should either appease New Delhi or forget about CEPC altogether.


1. China knew about indian concerns but they gave you a . . . . 
2. pro indian forces are in afghanistan now. they are defeated already.
3. such statements will create problems for india and enforce pakistani stance of indian involvement in terrorism.
4. if chinese engineers or other nationals are killed it won't effect CPEC but would effect india china relations.
5. if china forgets CPEC, they will force india to forget aranchal pardesh and other seperatists movements would do what your pro indian forces can't do.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Fireurimagination said:


> How far away is CPEC from LOC? Is something or some part of CPEC within Indian artillery range?



So you are contemplating a rain of rockets over New Delhi which is only a few hundreds of kms from the Sino-Indian border and well within the striking range of Chinese rocket fires

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SDS1

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL Insecure and invalid argument. Why do you think we have built CPEC in the first place you ignorant fool.
> 
> Like I said. Appease us. Empty threats don't hold any value and you know it.


lol i know you have single $ to build a road let alone CPEC, i know when Chinese will eat you in future... but the road ...goes through a area wheren bombs can be dropped anytime.... 

Lol appease you, lol..... you need to appease us your get your road function properly... Didnt you see your Aziz is coming to India despite no one is ready to meet him, he seeing appointment from india now.


----------



## maximuswarrior

SDS1 said:


> lol i know you have single $ to build a road let alone CPEC, i know when Chinese will eat you in future... but the road ...goes through a area wheren bombs can be dropped anytime....
> 
> Lol appease you, lol..... you need to appease us your get your road function properly... Didnt you see your Aziz is coming to India despite no one is ready to meet him, he seeing appointment from india now.



LOL at China wil eat us. China is eating you and I'm loving every moment of it. Just like the Americans are eating you. Just look at the heartache. That's right. Be on the defensive. Try to convince us how bad CPEC is LMAO Insecure barking dog. You don't have any teeth. Keep barking. I'm enjoying it.

Appease us or watch in disdain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SDS1

cirr said:


> So you are contemplating a rain of rockets over New Delhi which is only a few hundreds of kms from the Sino-Indian border and well within the striking range of Chinese rocket fires


lol, may be from Chinese calculation ,lol, Chinese didn't gone to Geography classes ... or didnt read physics....lol ....


----------



## cirr

Fireurimagination said:


> Insecurity? Our only concern is construction by China in our claimed territory. Other than that why would be concerned if China want to flood you with their cheap exports



What about Zangnan? Our territory and claimed.

You lot have erected millions of illegal structures there and made the place a hell.

Stop crying like a baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SDS1

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL China wil eat us. China is eating you and I'm lvoving every moment of it. That's right. Be on the defensive. Try to convince us how bad CPEC is LMAO Insecure barking dog.


lol... beggers dont know the economics of Money, how much work under CPEC you ware doing? how much equipment is are souring from PAK?

Even Chinese bought their own labors/ equipment.... think PAK labors are not good for any work..

their is detailed article how US flow and income in PAK and effect on the PAK .



cirr said:


> What about Zangnan? Our territory and claimed.
> 
> You lot have erected millions of illegal structures there and made the place a hell.
> 
> Stop crying like a baby.


you can clam whole earth , who cares ???


----------



## maximuswarrior

SDS1 said:


> lol... beggers dont know the economics of Money, how much work under CPEC you ware doing? how much equipment is are souring from PAK?
> 
> Even Chinese bought their own labors/ equipment.... think PAK labors are not good for any work..
> 
> their is detailed article how US flow and income in PAK and effect on the PAK .



LMAO First learn to spell. Multi-billion dollar investment and mega projects. Yet, he calls us a beggar LMAO Ignorant fool. We are going to earn big bucks and our friend China will be reaping the benefits of a cheap and economic route to prosperity. All you will be doing is fume in anger like you already are. Burn. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fireurimagination

cirr said:


> So you are contemplating a rain of rockets over New Delhi which is only a few hundreds of kms from the Sino-Indian border and well within the striking range of Chinese rocket fires



So in case of a India Pakistan war you will attack India but your state policy states otherwise


----------



## maximuswarrior

Fireurimagination said:


> So in case of a India Pakistan war you will attack India but your state policy states otherwise



LOL Who says that you are ever going to attack Pakistan LMAO

Your county accused Pakistan of Mumbai attacks. Your 9/11. What did you do? LOL I'm not even going to mention the other attacks including the fake surgical strike LOL

Let it go man. Just appease us and we might consider.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## saiyan0321

The nonsense of this article is deplorable quite frankly. 

In this article he is clearly mentioning that India would support terrorism on CPEC and in pakistan to disrupt the project and uses it as a threat. Something that highlights the extremist and terrorist mindset that is festering in India. 

Secondly India has continuously voiced reservations about the project but they have been ignored not only by pakistan or China but also the world. The project is going in full flow and we have had an inaugurated ship crossing the western route leave gawader so the onus is on India to accept the reality that is CPEC and try to be a part of it rather than foolishly fail in attempts to disrupt. Pakistan is raising internal security as well making sure our greatest weakness, the porous border of afpak is manned. 

As for dropping bombs. The delusions know no limits. The western route is located far away from Indian artillery and air strikes is a joke. The border is well protected. Its not 2-3 km across the IB or LOC. Looks at the maps if you want to learn more. 

As for GB claim. We claim Indian occupied Kashmir and they claim pakistan administred Kashmir. That is not going to change. Nuclear bombs and Hugh militarization of the subcontinent saw to that. 

As for sartaj Aziz. He is not going to personally meet India but to attend the heart of Asia summit in Amritsar on 2-3 December ... Afghanistan which has been our interest and effects us. Good lord I believe its either their media that twists everything or their own nonsensical mind that they twist things so much. 


Anyhow its time India makes peace with it bcz its gonna happen. China and pakistan will make sure of that and as time goes by it will grow larger in the interest if the region with many stake holders. 

I believe such projects help create regional peace bcz everyone becomes intertwined in trade and routes making any prospect of war difficult due to interests of various nations involved. 

Also china annexing pakistan is by far the most incoherent and moronic argument I have ever heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## greenwood

Grow up Indian, return back Southern Tibet to China, or your comfortable days are still far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## maximuswarrior

saiyan0321 said:


> The nonsense of this article is deplorable quite frankly.
> 
> In this article he is clearly mentioning that India would support terrorism on CPEC and in pakistan to disrupt the project and uses it as a threat. Something that highlights the extremist and terrorist mindset that is festering in India.
> 
> Secondly India has continuously voiced reservations about the project but they have been ignored not only by pakistan or China but also the world. The project is going in full flow and we have had an inaugurated ship crossing the western route leave gawader so the onus is on India to accept the reality that is CPEC and try to be a part of it rather than foolishly fail in attempts to disrupt. Pakistan is raising internal security as well making sure our greatest weakness, the porous border of afpak is manned.
> 
> As for dropping bombs. The delusions know no limits. The western route is located far away from Indian artillery and air strikes is a joke. The border is well protected. Its not 2-3 km across the IB or LOC. Looks at the maps if you want to learn more.
> 
> As for GB claim. We claim Indian occupied Kashmir and they claim pakistan administred Kashmir. That is not going to change. Nuclear bombs and Hugh militarization of the subcontinent saw to that.
> 
> As for sartaj Aziz. He is not going to personally meet India but to attend the heart of Asia summit in Amritsar on 2-3 December ... Afghanistan which has been our interest and effects us. Good lord I believe its either their media that twists everything or their own nonsensical mind that they twist things so much.
> 
> 
> Anyhow its time India makes peace with it bcz its gonna happen. China and pakistan will make sure of that and as time goes by it will grow larger in the interest if the region with many stake holders.
> 
> I believe such projects help create regional peace bcz everyone becomes intertwined in trade and routes making any prospect of war difficult due to interests of various nations involved.
> 
> Also china annexing pakistan is by far the most incoherent and moronic argument I have ever heard.



It is utter desperation. It is also an acknowledgement of insecurity and how successful CPEC is. Now just wait and see the kind of military precautions Pakistan and China will undertake to secure their CPEC assets. No doubt, a naval base is just a matter of time. From survaillance drones to air bases etc. It is all going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MULUBJA

Shot-Caller said:


> Why does India think its existence or opinion matters at all when it comes to CPEC? Can't digest developing neighbors may be that's why it keeps whining.


 
India do not think that way. If somebody writes someting on blog does not mean india think like that,


----------



## SDS1

cirr said:


> So you are contemplating a rain of rockets over New Delhi which is only a few hundreds of kms from the Sino-Indian border and well within the striking range of Chinese rocket fires


lol , may in your dreams, just goto border first and get your rockets their first and then survive for rocket attack...lol chinese and their wild imaginations........ check google ffor range...


----------



## Leviza

As one of indian guy said its all about countries own interests which make the things happen and not friendship 

and on the next line says china need to please india or forget CPEC .. 

What a statement to make as if there is not Pakistan .. and CPEC is going through india 

First of all its not going through any part of kashmir .. its Pakistan .. and IOK is the disputed area as per UN, if it got any value

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MULUBJA

greenwood said:


> Grow up Indian, return back Southern Tibet to China, or your comfortable days are still far away.


 
To bring in comfort, northern arunachal pradesh shall be merged with southern AP. We have made sufficient arrangement. 100 Brahmos are deployed and your government is badly rattled. They excused that brahmos have no sufficient range to cut of Tibet completely. Now we are increasing the range, Su 30 mounted brahmos shall have 800 KM range with verticle dive capability. It will be an enjoyable game now.


----------



## AndrewJin

What a joke....
RSSers are high now because white masters praise them.....

lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Chinese-Dragon @HAKIKAT @GumNaam @Farah Sohail @django @Rasengan @Beast @MadDog @Divergent1 

The only way India can get rid of CPEC is ------ 

TO COMMIT SUICIDE

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Max

bharat is irrelevent as far as CPEC concern .. hope China Pakistan and Russia soon develop a program to deal with puppet regime of Kabul and afghan ISIS in upcoming meeting, rest is all good. no need to worry about internal affairs of Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@long_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenwood

MULUBJA said:


> To bring in comfort, northern arunachal pradesh shall be merged with southern AP. We have made sufficient arrangement. 100 Brahmos are deployed and your government is badly rattled. They excused that brahmos have no sufficient range to cut of Tibet completely. Now we are increasing the range, Su 30 mounted brahmos shall have 800 KM range with verticle dive capability. It will be an enjoyable game now.


 
Am surprised Indian advise to settle Southern Tibet problem by war. This is the method China neglect for decades, the better is to pick the heavy smartisan again. 8t, not to mention the hot war, your unconfortable time is from international cooperation. So far India isn't charge of any a multiple nation group, China can find and use any of an Indian defect and mistake to make you being in desperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Farah Sohail

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @Chinese-Dragon @HAKIKAT @GumNaam @Farah Sohail @django @Rasengan @Beast @MadDog @Divergent1
> 
> The only way India can get rid of CPEC is ------
> 
> TO COMMIT SUICIDE




Hahha loll.... So true.... World will be a much better place then...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

I don't think India is in position to face Pak-China Combo.....China will come down hard from north while Pakistan will come from west....

Indians are still not ready...

And people, in my opinion......Those people are foolish who says that China will remain neutral if war erupts b/w Pakistan and India, especially in Kashmir sector....Chinese have a fucking border with Kashmir...Do you guyz really think that China will sit idle if fighting would be happening so near of its border?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Indians are so funny
We won't give up CPEC, Pakistan is our brother.
We are very much like to see a strong Pakistan


*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## MULUBJA

greenwood said:


> Am surprised Indian advise to settle Southern Tibet problem by war. This is the method China neglect for decades, the better is to pick the heavy smartisan again. 8t, not to mention the hot war, your unconfortable time is from international cooperation. So far India isn't charge of any a multiple nation group, China can find and use any of an Indian defect and mistake to make you being in desperate.


 

Infact we have made you desperate in last two years since Mr. modi has come in. Your string of pearl is demolished totally. we have played act east card very smartly. We have strengthened our defense. We have formed formidable alliance and taken sufficient counter steps to cause concern for you. You are no more in any advantageous position now. Infact you are totally rattled. You guys are angry form inside but you can hardly do anything.


----------



## 艹艹艹

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I don't think India is in position to face Pak-China Combo.....China will come down hard from north while Pakistan will come from west....
> 
> Indians are still not ready...
> 
> And people, in my opinion......Those people are foolish who says that China will remain neutral if war erupts b/w Pakistan and India, especially in Kashmir sector....Chinese have a fucking border with Kashmir...Do you guyz really think that China will sit idle if fighting would be happening so near of its border?


*India always use western thinking to understand China.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani till death

People just read the name of the writer and there would be no need to discuss this crap anymore!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I don't think India is in position to face Pak-China Combo.....China will come down hard from north while Pakistan will come from west....
> 
> Indians are still not ready...
> 
> And people, in my opinion......Those people are foolish who says that China will remain neutral if war erupts b/w Pakistan and India, especially in Kashmir sector....Chinese have a fucking border with Kashmir...Do you guyz really think that China will sit idle if fighting would be happening so near of its border?


China very well knows what India is capble off and thas why it keeps prepping up pakistan but in a way its good for us but the point is tell me will a smart nation like China which has achived so much after so many hard ships and sacrifices would risk all that to full all out WAR with india with risk of Mutualy Assured Destruction on both sides of the himalayas just to intervene for peace between india and pakistan on in easy language will China risk a neuklear war with india to save Pakistan ? 

think about it as why would China risk such a war with india ? and what does it mean for china and what does china stands to gain from it even if forget what it tends to loose out of it


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

long_ said:


> *India always use western thinking to understand China.*



They always had a slave mentality...For example banking and counting on US to declare Pakistan a "Terrorist State" 

India has been isolated in region, strategically....They have seen this in BRICS summit when not only China but Russia also showed middle finger to them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAH07

Haha lol these stupid Indians think they can stop CPEC 
Lol your friend afghans also want to join CPEC , IRAN too wants to join CPEC you couldn't even convince them of not CPEC 
Barai aai CPEC roknai , chutiyai !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

GURU DUTT said:


> China very well knows what India is capble off and thas why it keeps prepping up pakistan but in a way its good for us but the point is tell me will a smart nation like China which has achived so much after so many hard ships and sacrifices would risk all that to full all out WAR with india with risk of Mutualy Assured Destruction on both sides of the himalayas just to intervene for peace between india and pakistan on in easy language will China risk a neuklear war with india to save Pakistan ?
> 
> think about it as why would China risk such a war with india ? and what does it mean for china and what does china stands to gain from it even if forget what it tends to loose out of it



Who knows...China is getting assertive day by day to secure its interests as their stature rises on global stage...I didn't say China will go to war with India but to hurt India, there are so many ways "apart from war" which China can pick if India continues to play with Chinese interests i.e hurting CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

India has two practical choices. 

1: Stop being a crybaby and join CPEC. 
2: Shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jobless Jack

china and pakistan dosent give a damn about indian problems and issues. Sooner the brahmins realise how insignificant they are the better it is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Rafael said:


> Hindu ka rona dhona shurroo. I hate this chawals.



Shameful.

The article is written by Panos Mourdoukoutas, a Professor and Chair of the Department of Economics at LIU Post in New York. who also teaches at Columbia University. Published in Forbes.

Which part seems Hindu to you ?

You guys will never get off your mind sets & default responses.

Racist remark reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Who knows...China is getting assertive day by day to secure its interests as their stature rises on global stage...I didn't say China will go to war with India but to hurt India, there are so many ways "apart from war" which China can pick if India continues to play with Chinese interests i.e hurting CPEC


why would China "hurt india" and even if it does will india keep quite ? think again only pakistanies who know they are too weak to fight india want China to come and fight india with them and start a so called a "two front war" cause mpost of pakistanies know there is no other way to defete india am i wrong 

but the thing is China too is surrounded by vietmnam , Japan , Taiwan , USA & S korea who all want a chance to settele old scores and a China tangelled with india would provide that chance to them ... so the question is would China ever Risk it when it Knows even India can enagae it from land and sea

so the war is no solution and chinese know this thats why they keep prepping up pakistan and give it weapons of soft loans than anything else to keep india in check no matter how you want to explain it other wise it does not changes the ground realities 

now coming back to the topic of the thread well let the CEPC be oprational more than indians it would be pakistanies who would be cursing there elite for not doing there home work properly .... i repeat please dont take my words negetivelli thanks



Horus said:


> India has two practical choices.
> 
> 1: Stop being a crybaby and join CPEC.
> 2: Shut up.


we already made the third choice 

that is chabahar industrial and economik corridoar


----------



## volatile

Last time i remmember Chinese have also interviewed Mr Kulbashan Yadhav AKA Monkey so they pretty much know what they are getting into

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major d1

SDS1 said:


> how many goof relationship u have with your neighbor , can you name them?
> 
> 
> just like you started crying after Japan -India Nuclear deal????



One snake is enough for us.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

GURU DUTT said:


> why would China "hurt india" and even if it does will india keep quite ? think again only pakistanies who know they are too weak to fight india want China to come and fight india with them and start a so called a "two front war" cause mpost of pakistanies know there is no other way to defete india am i wrong
> 
> but the thing is China too is surrounded by vietmnam , Japan , Taiwan , USA & S korea who all want a chance to settele old scores and a China tangelled with india would provide that chance to them ... so the question is would China ever Risk it when it Knows even India can enagae it from land and sea
> 
> so the war is no solution and chinese know this thats why they keep prepping up pakistan and give it weapons of soft loans than anything else to keep india in check no matter how you want to explain it other wise it does not changes the ground realities
> 
> now coming back to the topic of the thread well let the CEPC be oprational more than indians it would be pakistanies who would be cursing there elite for not doing there home work properly .... i repeat please dont take my words negetivelli thanks



OKAAEEYY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

Major d1 said:


> One snake is enough for us.



Good for good. Bad for worst.


----------



## koolio

ITs none of India's business to interfere with Pakistan's progress, India always stabs Pakistan in the back either through LOC or through terrorists proxies, Unfortunately in current circumstances India can never be trusted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> OKAAEEYY


you got it ... cheers mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

My suggestion is India first have to know how to make peace.


----------



## Major d1

GURU DUTT said:


> the hard fact and rule of the nature is the stronger and powerfull always dictate terms of peace and weather anyone likes it or not niether China nor pakistan can force india to budge before them and both of them know this hard fact and also the fact that ever since last so many years india is prepairing for a two front war even if it neve happens we are fully prepaired for it but the questions is that is china and pakistan prepaired to risk every thing the gained in last 70-69 years of independence and after so many hardships and hard work ... that too for so called "peace" when as per quran the peace can only bee found under shades of swords or as in ram charitmanas it is said "bhay bin honne na preet" no peace can be restored without fear



There has been a lot of disquiet over $50 billion project in Pakistan, especially in Balochistan, the North-West Frontier Province and Khyber-Pakhtunwa provinces.

The provincial council in Khyber-Pakhtunwa had recently threatened to move court over the implementation of the project, including protests on land acquisition.

India, too, is opposed to the corridor since it passes through Azad Kashmir.

The Chinese convoy, comprising of 150 containers, was reportedly shifted to Pakistani trucks at the Sust border crossing, traveled on the Karakoram highway, turning East towards Jund around 100 Klilometres from Attock in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, where it was joined by two other convoys within Pakistan, Sialkot and Lahore, before moving to Kohat in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Dera Ismail Khan, Zhob, Quetta in Balochistan then moving to Kalat, linking to the Makran coastal highway. This route essentially constitutes the Western Alignment.

We have established peace os swords, when we established an islamic khilafah state in madina. After 13 years back of revealed quran. Not what you are saying from the beginning as per quran the peace can only bee found under shades of swords. This is just a wrong concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Another article with full of rant paid Indian support. If they are so strong that they can make China forget CPEC then I would suggest stop mumbling start doing. All that bullish!tting is in the place because all they can do is propaganda. We have an Urdu saying "When elephant passes dogs barks!". Keep barking!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Major d1 said:


> There has been a lot of disquiet over $50 billion project in Pakistan, especially in Balochistan, the North-West Frontier Province and Khyber-Pakhtunwa provinces.
> 
> The provincial council in Khyber-Pakhtunwa had recently threatened to move court over the implementation of the project, including protests on land acquisition.
> 
> India, too, is opposed to the corridor since it passes through Azad Kashmir.
> 
> The Chinese convoy, comprising of 150 containers, was reportedly shifted to Pakistani trucks at the Sust border crossing, traveled on the Karakoram highway, turning East towards Jund around 100 Klilometres from Attock in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, where it was joined by two other convoys within Pakistan, Sialkot and Lahore, before moving to Kohat in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Dera Ismail Khan, Zhob, Quetta in Balochistan then moving to Kalat, linking to the Makran coastal highway. This route essentially constitutes the Western Alignment.
> 
> We have established peace os swords, when we established an islamic khilafah state in madina. After 13 years back of revealed quran. Not what you are saying from the beginning as per quran the peace can only bee found under shades of swords. This is just a wrong concept.


thing is we are building 4 industrial and economick corriodars which gonna have there own power genration and supply and frieght train service and raod inter linkages connecting all major metros and the over all cost run well beyond 400 billion and japnese banks , WB & IMF and indian private and publik sector are jointly funding it besides existing india infra so we dont reeally care care about 50 billion in a naighbouring country when we get more than 60 billion in FDI every year












so any one who thinks we are worried about CEPC is living in a wonderland or is too naive we have better things to do but then we are guests here and know if we speak to many bitter truths we are going to be banned so lets leave it at that


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

ito said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...with-india-or-forget-about-cpec/#4909aed622ee
> 
> China desperately needs the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). It’s part of that nation’s vision to write the rules of the next stage of globalization and help its export and investment engines grow for years to come—a good prospect for investors in Chinese equities, which have been lagging behind of those of neighboring India.
> 
> Ranking China India
> Population (millions) 1374.62 1254.02
> Per Capita GDP ($, Dec2015) 6416 1806
> Human Development Index (2015) 90 130
> Entrepreneurship Index (2016) 60 98
> Economic Freedom Index (2016) 144 123
> Index/Fund 12-month Performance 5-year Performance
> IShares China (NYSE:FXI) -5.16% 7.5.0%
> iShares S&P India 50 (NASDAQ:INDY) 1.0% 32.18%
> Source: Finance.yahoo.com 11/26/16
> 
> Specifically, CPEC is the express link between Western China, the Middle East, and Africa–China’s second continent. Ideologically that is, which can explain why Beijing has committed $46 billion to the project.
> 
> The trouble is that CPEC passes through Pakistani regions claimed by India. That makes it a bumpy road, to say the least — Pakistan and India continue to fight for control of these regions.
> 
> That’s why China needs to make peace with India.
> 
> So far, China has done very little to appease India. In fact, it has done quite the opposite: repeatedly blocking India’s efforts to join the Nuclear Supplier Group (NSG).
> 
> And it has sided openly with Pakistan in the India-Pakistan Kashmir standoff, as evidenced by statements by China’s senior officials on the sidelines of the ongoing 71st session of United Nations General Assembly in New York.
> 
> That can explain why India’s has sided with the US in the South China Sea disputes, as previously discussed here.
> 
> And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.
> 
> That raises the possibility of an open confrontation between China and Pakistan on the one side, and India and its allies on the other.
> 
> Is China ready for this scenario? Probably not. That’s why Beijing should either appease New Delhi or forget about CEPC altogether.


Indian teeth are not that sharp to do anything with Pakistan forget about China. . India has nothing to gain and everything to lose u threatening China don't forget nexlites 7 state sisters separation moment don't have anything to fight with.. east India will be hell if India try to be smart and threat world leader.
Question to ask ur self IS INDIA READY FOR THIS KIND OF CONFRONTATION?
 I think no.. just find ur limitation and stay in it other wise all ur 80%poor who lives below poverty line will become sucide bomber to kill 10% of rich india and a small cracker won't be able to handle by Indian agencies.
Are u ready for rock n roll?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@DJ_Viper ....What say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

GURU DUTT said:


> thing is we are building 4 industrial and economick corriodars which gonna have there own power genration and supply and frieght train service and raod inter linkages connecting all major metros and the over all cost run well beyond 400 billion and japnese banks , WB & IMF and indian private and publik sector are jointly funding it besides existing india infra so we dont reeally care care about 50 billion in a naighbouring country when we get more than 60 billion in FDI every year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so any one who thinks we are worried about CEPC is living in a wonderland or is too naive we have better things to do but then we are guests here and know if we speak to many bitter truths we are going to be banned so lets leave it at that



By the help od WB or IMF you may be ur making ur infrastructure high. That is good for india. The U.S. is courting India with the declared purpose of assigning the lead role in the Indian Ocean, which is unacceptable to both China and Pakistan. In fact, India’s cozying up to powers that China is suspicious of, compels China and Pakistan to strengthen their alliance further. China-Pakistan strategic naval partnership centered on Gwadar will scuttle the Indo-U.S. ambition of dominating the Indian Ocean.

For India, a major economic engagement between two of its adversaries – China and Pakistan – is a double dilemma. The economic reality of rising China compels India to support the various sections of road connectivity, like in Central Asia, East Asia and also connecting China with Myanmar, Bangladesh and India through the Southern Silk Road. Yet, India could not overcome its deep anathema towards Pakistan by objecting to the project, even though on the question of its passage through the disputed territory of Jammu and Kashmir.

The Chinese economy is five times bigger than India’s. Even with higher growth rate this year, India will need more than 50 years to catch up. India needs to loosen up while coming to terms with China’s strategic rise and engage actively with China in OBOR. This will only help yield a more peaceful world.

Oil and gas pipelines—will stretch 2,700 kilometers from Gwadar on the Arabian Sea to the Khunjerab Pass at the China-Pakistan border in the Karakorams.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Major d1 said:


> By the help od WB or IMF you may be ur making ur infrastructure high. That is good for india. The U.S. is courting India with the declared purpose of assigning the lead role in the Indian Ocean, which is unacceptable to both China and Pakistan. In fact, India’s cozying up to powers that China is suspicious of, compels China and Pakistan to strengthen their alliance further. China-Pakistan strategic naval partnership centered on Gwadar will scuttle the Indo-U.S. ambition of dominating the Indian Ocean.
> 
> For India, a major economic engagement between two of its adversaries – China and Pakistan – is a double dilemma. The economic reality of rising China compels India to support the various sections of road connectivity, like in Central Asia, East Asia and also connecting China with Myanmar, Bangladesh and India through the Southern Silk Road. Yet, India could not overcome its deep anathema towards Pakistan by objecting to the project, even though on the question of its passage through the disputed territory of Jammu and Kashmir.
> 
> The Chinese economy is five times bigger than India’s. Even with higher growth rate this year, India will need more than 50 years to catch up. India needs to loosen up while coming to terms with China’s strategic rise and engage actively with China in OBOR. This will only help yield a more peaceful world.



WB, IMF , NATO nations , USA, Japan or any other rich nation is investing with us as we provide equal opportunities to share profit with them honestly and even china is welcome to invest but on our terms not chinas terms 


China is bigger but we are no push overs either and no matter how strong is china it cant push over and get its job done the way it wants from us and we will make friendship with any nation we feel like China is nobody to tell us what to do and what not to do as we are not dependent on it in anything good if it shares its OBOR network with us even if it dose not it hardly matters and sorry we dont need to become another china or another USA we are India and always remain that .... hope you got the point


----------



## Major d1

Great opportunity for Bangladesh-


----------



## DJ_Viper

ito said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...with-india-or-forget-about-cpec/#4909aed622ee
> 
> China desperately needs the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). It’s part of that nation’s vision to write the rules of the next stage of globalization and help its export and investment engines grow for years to come—a good prospect for investors in Chinese equities, which have been lagging behind of those of neighboring India.
> 
> Ranking China India
> Population (millions) 1374.62 1254.02
> Per Capita GDP ($, Dec2015) 6416 1806
> Human Development Index (2015) 90 130
> Entrepreneurship Index (2016) 60 98
> Economic Freedom Index (2016) 144 123
> Index/Fund 12-month Performance 5-year Performance
> IShares China (NYSE:FXI) -5.16% 7.5.0%
> iShares S&P India 50 (NASDAQ:INDY) 1.0% 32.18%
> Source: Finance.yahoo.com 11/26/16
> 
> Specifically, CPEC is the express link between Western China, the Middle East, and Africa–China’s second continent. Ideologically that is, which can explain why Beijing has committed $46 billion to the project.
> 
> The trouble is that CPEC passes through Pakistani regions claimed by India. That makes it a bumpy road, to say the least — Pakistan and India continue to fight for control of these regions.
> 
> That’s why China needs to make peace with India.
> 
> So far, China has done very little to appease India. In fact, it has done quite the opposite: repeatedly blocking India’s efforts to join the Nuclear Supplier Group (NSG).
> 
> And it has sided openly with Pakistan in the India-Pakistan Kashmir standoff, as evidenced by statements by China’s senior officials on the sidelines of the ongoing 71st session of United Nations General Assembly in New York.
> 
> That can explain why India’s has sided with the US in the South China Sea disputes, as previously discussed here.
> 
> And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.
> 
> That raises the possibility of an open confrontation between China and Pakistan on the one side, and India and its allies on the other.
> 
> Is China ready for this scenario? Probably not. That’s why Beijing should either appease New Delhi or forget about CEPC altogether.




This is interesting. One of those India vs. Pakistan articles? With a lot of "assumptions". The Chinese doesn't need to "make peace" with anyone, including India if they didn't want to. They've built the highways, etc, already. Without caring much for what India says. Will India join? I am sure its more than likely, not because of China, but because the Indians don't want to miss the "gravy train" that this route will become in terms of business to consumers across so many nations.

If India joins in, this route can reach to 60-70% of the total population of the globe. Even the US wants to join China's one belt, one road initiative. So the benefits of trade out-weight the risks, the Germans, Brits and many Eastern European countries are already prepping to join this. So if India doesn't join in, the Chinese will still reap benefits by connecting to 40% of the world population directly. India really doesn't have a choice here.

The part that goes through Pakistan, would benefit Pakistan tremendously. Chinese trust Pakistan all the way, so the critical products for the Chinese (oil, LNG, etc,), export to the ME and African countries, will always take place through this route, surpassing Dubai in the next 5-7 years as the major port hub due to sheer consumer mass needing commodities in Western China and then in Pakistan. This route, from my research, would produce many millions new jobs, over 26 new cities (based on the dry ports and business districts they are building due to this route), associated infrastructure, power plants, hospitals, universities, airports, housing, supporting business from a grocery shop to car dealerships, IT shops, Pharmacies, Transportation, etc, etc. So this would bring phenomenal growth to Pakistan.

Also, the rest of the IShares data, is really not applicable here. I don't understand what the author was trying to imply there. Thanks



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @DJ_Viper ....What say?



Sir, I just added my opinion. Thank you for adding me to this. I don't participate in silly India vs. Pakistan threads as majority of those are created as propaganda, but I went ahead and chimed my two cents in. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major d1

GURU DUTT said:


> WB, IMF , NATO nations , USA, Japan or any other rich nation is investing with us as we provide equal opportunities to share profit with them honestly and even china is welcome to invest but on our terms not chinas terms
> 
> 
> China is bigger but we are no push overs either and no matter how strong is china it cant push over and get its job done the way it wants from us and we will make friendship with any nation we feel like China is nobody to tell us what to do and what not to do as we are not dependent on it in anything good if it shares its OBOR network with us even if it dose not it hardly matters and sorry we dont need to become another china or another USA we are India and always remain that .... hope you got the point



Every individual country has the free space to think about the prosperity of their own country . India still now under the condition of 3rd world. meaning developing country. OBOR network under the condition of developed country . Its network is working good but still now without china help in many cases india will have to suffer. Such as water issues or else. In that case OBOR will not help to resolve the issue. So i think India still now not a self-depended country They should ask for help to his neighbors for developing themselves.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Major d1 said:


> Every individual country has the free space to think about the prosperity of their own country . India still now under the condition of 3rd world. meaning developing country. OBOR network under the condition of developed country . Its network is working good but still now without china help in many cases india will have to suffer. Such as water issues or else. In that case OBOR will not help to resolve the issue. So i think India still now not a self-depended country They should ask for help to his neighbors for developing themselves.


no we wont have to suffer keep your worries about india to yourself we indians have always been alone and know how to survive alone and our economy is still internal dependent and we are working hard to make it a extrenal oriented economy so dont worry about us worry about your nation and if we have to grow we can grow on owr own strengths only not any bodies hel .. and taking help of your nation would be ... khair jane do not even worth mentioning ... but my only curiosity is whu would a bangladeshi be more concerned about CEPC and China and india than his own nation .. strange .. dont get it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MULUBJA

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Who knows...China is getting assertive day by day to secure its interests as their stature rises on global stage...I didn't say China will go to war with India but to hurt India, there are so many ways "apart from war" which China can pick if India continues to play with Chinese interests i.e hurting CPEC


 
You do not know my friend, how eveil this fellow modi is. If he has decided not to let CPEC complete, he will not let it do in any case. So article states rightly that china should either make peace or forget about CPEC. I heard on pakistani media that modi has allocated fund and deputed RAW office to disrupt CPEC. It will be better not to mess with him and do peace.


----------



## Major d1

GURU DUTT said:


> no we wont have to suffer keep your worries about india to yourself we indians have always been alone and know how to survive alone and our economy is still internal dependent and we are working hard to make it a extrenal oriented economy so dont worry about us worry about your nation and if we have to grow we can grow on owr own strengths only not any bodies hel .. and taking help of your nation would be ... khair jane do not even worth mentioning ... but my only curiosity is whu would a bangladeshi be more concerned about CEPC and China and india than his own nation .. strange .. dont get it ?



India is living under globalization era . U just said japan is helping india now telling India is doing it alone, That doesn't make any sense anymore. If India want s to stay in this South asain territory logically they have to come under the given and taken relationship, whatever which is the country is. Still now millions of indian people are living under poverty line, in that case Govt. 1st will have to give them home and have to fulfill their basic needs. They will ask IMF to give loan,IMF is under control of WB.WB is under control of US and west . If u kick CEPC what will happen ? Nothing . Just india will lose its regional economical power. And for making policy they will be ignored. U must have to realize, They are not 1000 Km away from you. Just one step forward from u . 

Bangladesh is concerned about it, bcz it has internal relationship with Bangladeshi policy .


----------



## DJ_Viper

GURU DUTT said:


> thing is we are building 4 industrial and economick corriodars which gonna have there own power genration and supply and frieght train service and raod inter linkages connecting all major metros and the over all cost run well beyond 400 billion and japnese banks , WB & IMF and indian private and publik sector are jointly funding it besides existing india infra so we dont reeally care care about 50 billion in a naighbouring country when we get more than 60 billion in FDI every year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so any one who thinks we are worried about CEPC is living in a wonderland or is too naive we have better things to do but then we are guests here and know if we speak to many bitter truths we are going to be banned so lets leave it at that



Sir, these routes are good for India internally. This is like what the US did in 1959 when Mr. Al Gore's father decided to create economic super highways and connected all America through a big highway system. This has nothing to do with the CPEC or one belt one road. Although, believe it or not, your businessmen would love this connected with the CPEC due to knowing what they will get out, much beyond the scope of this highway system. This is Indian internal, the CPEC is very global in nature and connects three times the population of India (upon completion). 

Even the US now wants to join the Chinese one belt, one road initiative!! Last but not least, India is very worried about the CPEC as it will strengthen Pakistan economically. Just from one stand point, if the Pakistanis militarily became able to buy 300-400 top end jets and about 30-40-ish naval ships (various kinds), due to the economic growth, how impossible would it make for India to continue her regional power expansion and try to play the big-boy in the India-Pakistan game? Its hard for that to happen as is. So CPEC as a growth engine for Pakistan worries India sick and it will be the case for the foreseeing future. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

Major d1 said:


> India is living under globalization era . U just said japan is helping india now telling India is doing it alone, That doesn't make any sense anymore. If India want s to stay in this South asain territory logically they have to come under the given and taken relationship, whatever which is the country is. Still now millions of indian people are living under poverty line, in that case Govt. 1st will have to give them home and have to fulfill their basic needs. They will ask IMF to give loan,IMF is under control of WB.WB is under control of US and west . If u kick CEPC what will happen ? Nothing . Just india will lose its regional economical power. And for making policy they will be ignored. U must have to realize, They are not 1000 Km away from you. Just one step forward from u .
> 
> Bangladesh is concerned about it, bcz it has internal relationship with Bangladeshi policy .


We are a population of 1.3 billion thats more than combined population of entire south and south east asia minus india and china so we dont really need China or its OBOR or for that matter CPEC so dont worry about us 

owrs was a agro based economy which in 1970s became a industrial based internal economy and now is a service provider based economy but still is a very strong industrial based economy and we are setting upp new indusstrial infra from new and smart foundation for a very diffrent presepective and that where these four indsurtial corriodars come in with there own dedicated frieght train and raod link networks and independent power genration plants (in short four fully functional independent economies working in tandem under umbrella of existing indian economy) 

rest you can speculate yourself as im not talking about numbers here but point is we dont need CEPC we have owr coast line and ports and industrial networks and internal trade to make for owr own economy we are not dependent on china



DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, these routes are good for India internally. This is like what the US did in 1959 when Mr. Al Gore's father decided to create economic super highways and connected all America through a big highway system. This has nothing to do with the CPEC or one belt one road. Although, believe it or not, your businessmen would love this connected with the CPEC due to knowing what they will get out, much beyond the scope of this highway system. This is Indian internal, the CPEC is very global in nature and connects three times the population of India (upon completion).
> 
> Even the US now wants to join the Chinese one belt, one road initiative!! Last but not least, India is very worried about the CPEC as it will strengthen Pakistan economically. Just from one stand point, if the Pakistanis militarily became able to buy 300-400 top end jets and about 30-40-ish naval ships (various kinds), due to the economic growth, how impossible would it make for India to continue her regional power expansion and try to play the big-boy in the India-Pakistan game? Its hard for that to happen as is. So CPEC as a growth engine for Pakistan worries India sick and it will be the case for the foreseeing future. Thanks


what is the use of connecting with chinese CEPC as all industrial chinese centers and cities and and population concentrations are in east china which is 4000+ km away from khunjraabh or khashghar which again takes a almost 3000km route to gawadar if we need to sell owr broducts why not load them as we do today from chennai , kolkatta, kandla, mimbai or cochin , goa , manglore type ports and send them to there designated cities in south east asia ,europe or wia chabhar corridoar to russia or to USA as land route is always expensive than sea route... take a calculator and a world map and world tarif bouchers im sure you will get your answer sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SDS1

Major d1 said:


> One snake is enough for us.


yes and this is given you own own country, dont to forget that.... or else you will be serving someone ...


----------



## Major d1

GURU DUTT said:


> We are a population of 1.3 billion thats more than combined population of entire south and south east asia minus india and china so we dont really need China or its OBOR or for that matter CPEC so dont worry about us
> 
> owrs was a agro based economy which in 1970s became a industrial based internal economy and now is a service provider based economy but still is a very strong industrial based economy and we are setting upp new indusstrial infra from new and smart foundation for a very diffrent presepective and that where these four indsurtial corriodars come in with there own dedicated frieght train and raod link networks and independent power genration plants (in short four fully functional independent economies working in tandem under umbrella of existing indian economy)
> 
> rest you can speculate yourself as im not talking about numbers here but point is we dont need CEPC we have owr coast line and ports and industrial networks and internal trade to make for owr own economy we are not dependent on china



You are just talking about future. That India is a super power. However Super power state like as US also feeling economical problem. What you are talking about that all r just facts.

India has *363 million* (or *29.5percent*) people under the poverty line based on a survey of 2011-12, as against 407 million.
India holds the distinction of having the most number of poor of the world – a super poor nation! Consequently, South Asia has become the world’s biggest center of extreme poverty. On the World Bank’s extreme poverty line of 1.25 dollars a day, there are roughly 500 million extreme poor in South Asia, followed by 400 million in sub Saharan Africa. The chart below clearly shows the global poverty trends since 1981.

Given the multitude of languages, customs, cultures and “castes” in India, the reasons for poverty are also numerous and intertwined. Here an attempt is made to highlight 8 important reasons for high poverty in India. However, one message is very clear: One has to look at poverty, beyond income.

India's achievements after 70 years of Independence:

Cow urine is more expensive than cow Milk in Incredible India.

Cow slaughter is a crime in India.

Rap3 capital of the world

over 400,000 girls rap3d & 10000s of cases go unreported.

actual rape videos are on sale in India.

minorities live a life worse than stray dogs as they are deemed untouchable. fuh!ing how a person is untouchable ????

Out of 1.2 billion,

65% people live in slums

55% don't even have water & electricity connections

Home to quarter of the world's poorest people

65% people p00p in open

5 people die of hunger every minute

Now who wants to live in this cessp00l called India !!

You have to realize without solving internal problem you can't race with others. As oppose to the Western capitalism India needs a comprehensive “development” plan in order to really crush widespread poverty. It needs an economy that supports millions of small and medium enterprises; it will be suitable to employ low skilled poor people. Focus on good governance to root out deep rooted corruption that eats away major chunk of the welfare budget. 

Finally, promote women empowerment through education and healthcare; it will greatly help deal with poverty fed by the population growth. NOw if u make 100 industries without solving this issue , nothing will happen.


----------



## DJ_Viper

GURU DUTT said:


> what is the use of connecting with chinese CEPC as all industrial chinese centers and cities and and population concentrations are in east china which is 4000+ km away from khunjraabh or khashghar which again takes a almost 3000km route to gawadar if we need to sell owr broducts why not load them as we do today from chennai , kolkatta, kandla, mimbai or cochin , goa , manglore type ports and send them to there designated cities in south east asia ,europe or wia chabhar corridoar to russia or to USA as land route is always expensive than sea route... take a calculator and a world map and world tarif bouchers im sure you will get your answer sir



Sir, you should ask your businessmen before you ask me. You might get a much clearer answer. 1: The Indian trucking, freight and airline industry will boom to a new height its never been to before.
2: Its not just about China, its about the Central Russian states, Russia, Africa, Europe, etc, that you can go to, through this initiative (that India can't on her own, or at-least through a proper road network).
3: Indian products and services consumption will probably triple up from Pakistan to Central Asian countries to China, meaning billions of additional dollars.

If you are so rich that you don't want these extra dozens of billions and have a potential new consumer base of close to 1.6-2 billion people, than obviously nothing I can explain would help here. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major d1

SDS1 said:


> yes and this is given you own own country, dont to forget that.... or else you will be serving someone ...



Indian snake is enough for us. we are just w8ing for cutting the head of the snake.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Fireurimagination said:


> One thing I believe in is when the next time India and Pakistan are on the brink of war, China will quickly jump in and make Pakistan toe the line and defuse tension. As they won't want their investments to go down the drain.



Or maybe they move their military at border to put india in limit .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Major d1 said:


> You are just talking about future. That India is a super power. However Super power state like as US also feeling economical problem. What you are talking about that all r just facts.
> 
> India has *363 million* (or *29.5percent*) people under the poverty line based on a survey of 2011-12, as against 407 million.
> India holds the distinction of having the most number of poor of the world – a super poor nation! Consequently, South Asia has become the world’s biggest center of extreme poverty. On the World Bank’s extreme poverty line of 1.25 dollars a day, there are roughly 500 million extreme poor in South Asia, followed by 400 million in sub Saharan Africa. The chart below clearly shows the global poverty trends since 1981.
> 
> Given the multitude of languages, customs, cultures and “castes” in India, the reasons for poverty are also numerous and intertwined. Here an attempt is made to highlight 8 important reasons for high poverty in India. However, one message is very clear: One has to look at poverty, beyond income.
> 
> India's achievements after 70 years of Independence:
> 
> Cow urine is more expensive than cow Milk in Incredible India.
> 
> Cow slaughter is a crime in India.
> 
> Rap3 capital of the world
> 
> over 400,000 girls rap3d & 10000s of cases go unreported.
> 
> actual rape videos are on sale in India.
> 
> minorities live a life worse than stray dogs as they are deemed untouchable. fuh!ing how a person is untouchable ????
> 
> Out of 1.2 billion,
> 
> 65% people live in slums
> 
> 55% don't even have water & electricity connections
> 
> Home to quarter of the world's poorest people
> 
> 65% people p00p in open
> 
> 5 people die of hunger every minute
> 
> Now who wants to live in this cessp00l called India !!
> 
> You have to realize without solving internal problem you can't race with others. As oppose to the Western capitalism India needs a comprehensive “development” plan in order to really crush widespread poverty. It needs an economy that supports millions of small and medium enterprises; it will be suitable to employ low skilled poor people. Focus on good governance to root out deep rooted corruption that eats away major chunk of the welfare budget.
> 
> Finally, promote women empowerment through education and healthcare; it will greatly help deal with poverty fed by the population growth. NOw if u make 100 industries without solving this issue , nothing will happen.


well as per latest reorts we have 26.5% of our population under poverty line but still is a huge number but that bieng said what about the other 73.5% of which only.5% is super rich and 3% in higher middle class 30-33% is middle class while the rest is lower middle income class but we are at least working hard to improove nothing become better obver night but as ususal your inferiorty complex towards india only makes you see owr weaknesses so you can find sarcasstic fun and carres you bruised ego with it 

but the world powers dont think like that and thas the main reason why every nation or every power who has money to invest is investing its hard earned moeny in india and we are gaining stregnth each passing day despite the constant fear of potential two front war by china & pakistan but still it has not made any investors investing in india ... ever winderred why  



DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, you should ask your businessmen before you ask me. You might get a much clearer answer. 1: The Indian trucking industry will boom to a new height.
> 2: Its not just about China, its about the Central Russian states, Russia, Africa, Europe, etc, that you can go to, through this initiative that India can't on her own (or at-least through a proper road network).
> 3: Indian products and services will probably triple up from Pakistan to Central Asian countries to China, meaning billions of additional dollars.
> 
> If you are so rich that you don't want these extra dozens of billions and have a potential new consumer base of close to 1.6-2 billion people, than obviously nothing I can explain would help here. Thanks


what if i told you im from a buissness aggarwal baniya family who are traditionaly a trading class as per indian caste system since ages and know how buisness works and we dont have any great buisness with central asia as total population of entire central asia is just over 5 corore people what we want from there is oil , natural gas , lithium,copper , tin , sulphur , phosphorus , gypsum , uranium and some other minerals which right now we are getting from other sources in south so we are not loosing any sleep over link to central asia if pakistan and china agree to it then good but even if they dont we have chabahar so dont worry we might be late but we are getting there ... cheers mate


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Fireurimagination said:


> Bro don't get agitated I was just curious nothing more, I even though for a moment that the shining new highways will be a boon for our cold start doctrine



Hey ! Gawadar is operational .  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major d1

GURU DUTT said:


> well as per latest reorts we have 26.5% of our population under poverty line but still is a huge number but that bieng said what about the other 73.5% of which only.5% is super rich and 3% in higher middle class 30-33% is middle class while the rest is lower middle income class but we are at least working hard to improove nothing become better obver night but as ususal your inferiorty complex towards india only makes you see owr weaknesses so you can find sarcasstic fun and carres you bruised ego with it
> 
> but the world powers dont think like that and thas the main reason why every nation or every power who has money to invest is investing its hard earned moeny in india and we are gaining stregnth each passing day despite the constant fear of potential two front war by china & pakistan but still it has not made any investors investing in india ... ever winderred why



Where you can't solve your internal problem then how could you think you will able to solve your external problems Yes u could do that diplomatically , what doesn't sustain for a long time. Indian govt. should give concern to the industries types of things where they 1st can reduce poverty problem in the same time increase manufacturing companies. 

India isn't a iland- that they will stay alone. Either they have to fight with its neighbor or have to compromise with peaceful talk. In these terms india will get help from the west , As u said IMF , they will take from u huge interest , and u will obey to give. This is how india will improve day by day. 

Here we are not talking about indian military strength. In my observation, indian military also weak, but i dn't underestimate them.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Major d1 said:


> Where you can't solve your internal problem then how could you think you will able to solve your external problems Yes u could do that diplomatically , what doesn't sustain for a long time. Indian govt. should give concern to the industries types of things where they 1st can reduce poverty problem in the same time increase manufacturing companies.
> 
> India isn't a iland- that they will stay alone. Either they have to fight with its neighbor or have to compromise with peaceful talk. In these terms india will get help from the west , As u said IMF , they will take from u huge interest , and u will obey to give. This is how india will improve day by day.
> 
> Here we are not talking about indian military strength. In my observation, indian military also weak, but i dn't underestimate them.


we will talk to who we think is in our intersts and when we want to no one can force his will onto us and if you think indian militarry is weak whome so ever wants to take a chance can take it we are more than ready for any eventuality


----------



## SDS1

Major d1 said:


> You are just talking about future. That India is a super power. However Super power state like as US also feeling economical problem. What you are talking about that all r just facts.
> 
> India has *363 million* (or *29.5percent*) people under the poverty line based on a survey of 2011-12, as against 407 million.
> India holds the distinction of having the most number of poor of the world – a super poor nation! Consequently, South Asia has become the world’s biggest center of extreme poverty. On the World Bank’s extreme poverty line of 1.25 dollars a day, there are roughly 500 million extreme poor in South Asia, followed by 400 million in sub Saharan Africa. The chart below clearly shows the global poverty trends since 1981.
> 
> Given the multitude of languages, customs, cultures and “castes” in India, the reasons for poverty are also numerous and intertwined. Here an attempt is made to highlight 8 important reasons for high poverty in India. However, one message is very clear: One has to look at poverty, beyond income.
> 
> India's achievements after 70 years of Independence:
> 
> Cow urine is more expensive than cow Milk in Incredible India.
> 
> Cow slaughter is a crime in India.
> 
> Rap3 capital of the world
> 
> over 400,000 girls rap3d & 10000s of cases go unreported.
> 
> actual rape videos are on sale in India.
> 
> minorities live a life worse than stray dogs as they are deemed untouchable. fuh!ing how a person is untouchable ????
> 
> Out of 1.2 billion,
> 
> 65% people live in slums
> 
> 55% don't even have water & electricity connections
> 
> Home to quarter of the world's poorest people
> 
> 65% people p00p in open
> 
> 5 people die of hunger every minute
> 
> Now who wants to live in this cessp00l called India !!
> 
> You have to realize without solving internal problem you can't race with others. As oppose to the Western capitalism India needs a comprehensive “development” plan in order to really crush widespread poverty. It needs an economy that supports millions of small and medium enterprises; it will be suitable to employ low skilled poor people. Focus on good governance to root out deep rooted corruption that eats away major chunk of the welfare budget.
> 
> Finally, promote women empowerment through education and healthcare; it will greatly help deal with poverty fed by the population growth. NOw if u make 100 industries without solving this issue , nothing will happen.


would like like to remind you,

A) Selling of Pork banned in Muslims countries
B) Many rapes goes unreported in china, / Muslims countries
C) Some Muslims countries want 5 male witness .....

D) if you try to kill horse and sell its meat will land u in Jail ( US )

lol , some of your numbers already outdated...... If i open it open the pandora box in which u will find less space to hide yourself...


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

The author has got it wrong

Its Pakistan who should make peace with India for CPEC to progress unhindered.

Indian support for Baloch insurgents is in response to Pakistan support for Kashmir insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

SDS1 said:


> lol , may in your dreams, just goto border first and get your rockets their first and then survive for rocket attack...lol chinese and their wild imaginations........ check google ffor range...


Ha ha, I can Google to China's intercontinental ballistic missiles, so you can Google to India intercontinental ballistic missiles? India's best only mouth, "super power" in India. Lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

CPEC started decades ago..when China was so poor and hungry... with dynamites and sheer physical hardwork both nations connected through KKH. They built _the_ Road.

There are still graves of the Chinese in Pak, where the fallen Friends are honoured till today.

*CPEC is an inclusive development, open to all. *

Besides this is just not a transportation network...something far deeper and broader was thought up many decades back. The Chinese are anything if not long term, strategic thinkers who execute their planning with keen dedication.


This physical connecting up with China has given Pak an opportunity to break away from South Asian box and finally become a South Western Asian state that it always has been. Pak's economic future is in NE Asia, Central Asia and ME. All else comes as a bonus.

The integeration into the Chinese economy opens up many vistas of development thus bringing in investors and other stakeholders. 

After decades of wasted opportunities, Pak state is finally waking up to what needs to be done. And here is a _true_ Friend at hand to invest and catalyse the accelerated development of Pak.


Give it a decade or so to really unfold for observers to finally see what CPEC really means. 


Through Civilisation connection with China a new Socio-economic Paradigm Shift is taking place in Pak... very minute at the moment but over a decade this shift will be more pronounced. Very positive development this.

Pak State and people should not be distracted by troublemakers and continue working diligently with their Chinese brothers to achieve decades old Vision of Friendship.

For the first time in recorded history the integeration of Eurasia is possible through pure peaceful and economic means i.e. OBOR. 

CPEC is the flagship of this paradigm of Community of Prosperity. 

So to my Sino-Pak Friends, let us not be distracted by anything.

CPEC has just not even finished its first phase yet. Imagine what the second and thrid phase would look like.

Economic integeration with China is strategic imperative of Pak State. It must be pursued at all costs.



.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rasengan

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @Chinese-Dragon @HAKIKAT @GumNaam @Farah Sohail @django @Rasengan @Beast @MadDog @Divergent1
> 
> The only way India can get rid of CPEC is ------
> 
> TO COMMIT SUICIDE



Pakistan should finance, train, rearm the Maoist rebels to cause havoc across India. I loved watching their posts being blown to smithereens

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

Major d1 said:


> *CPEC is too much pain for India? Let them do their job. And China wants do business in India. Let them access. India is a country , who have no good relationship with its neighbor countries. *


I do not agree, India has good relations with many of its neighbours. This is the reason why saarc got cancelled, counties listen to india.


----------



## eldamar

ito said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...with-india-or-forget-about-cpec/#4909aed622ee
> 
> China desperately needs the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). It’s part of that nation’s vision to write the rules of the next stage of globalization and help its export and investment engines grow for years to come—a good prospect for investors in Chinese equities, which have been lagging behind of those of neighboring India.
> 
> Ranking China India
> Population (millions) 1374.62 1254.02
> Per Capita GDP ($, Dec2015) 6416 1806
> Human Development Index (2015) 90 130
> Entrepreneurship Index (2016) 60 98
> Economic Freedom Index (2016) 144 123
> Index/Fund 12-month Performance 5-year Performance
> IShares China (NYSE:FXI) -5.16% 7.5.0%
> iShares S&P India 50 (NASDAQ:INDY) 1.0% 32.18%
> Source: Finance.yahoo.com 11/26/16
> 
> Specifically, CPEC is the express link between Western China, the Middle East, and Africa–China’s second continent. Ideologically that is, which can explain why Beijing has committed $46 billion to the project.
> 
> The trouble is that CPEC passes through Pakistani regions claimed by India. That makes it a bumpy road, to say the least — Pakistan and India continue to fight for control of these regions.
> 
> That’s why China needs to make peace with India.
> 
> So far, China has done very little to appease India. In fact, it has done quite the opposite: repeatedly blocking India’s efforts to join the Nuclear Supplier Group (NSG).
> 
> And it has sided openly with Pakistan in the India-Pakistan Kashmir standoff, as evidenced by statements by China’s senior officials on the sidelines of the ongoing 71st session of United Nations General Assembly in New York.
> 
> That can explain why India’s has sided with the US in the South China Sea disputes, as previously discussed here.
> 
> And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.
> 
> That raises the possibility of an open confrontation between China and Pakistan on the one side, and India and its allies on the other.
> 
> Is China ready for this scenario? Probably not. That’s why Beijing should either appease New Delhi or forget about CEPC altogether.



Excellent thoughts.

Yes i agree- India is so powerful that the Chinese have to be afraid of her wrathful might to appease her and beg for Bharata's benevolent mercy.

It's the new world order in South Asia i guess. No projects or ports like Gwadar, Hambadota, Kyaukpyu or Sonadia ever goes through without Hindustan's consent.

In other words, CPEC's not happening with India's permission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

Fireurimagination said:


> One thing I believe in is when the next time India and Pakistan are on the brink of war, China will quickly jump in and make Pakistan toe the line and defuse tension. As they won't want their investments to go down the drain.



or they will support Pakistan with everything to end this once and for all, The Gawadar China Gas Pipeline is dual purpose



Jugger said:


> I do not agree, India has good relations with many of its neighbours. This is the reason why saarc got cancelled, counties listen to india.



Three listened to you and three listened to Pakistan, once again you two countries hold equal weight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SDS1

Two said:


> Ha ha, I can Google to China's intercontinental ballistic missiles, so you can Google to India intercontinental ballistic missiles? India's best only mouth, "super power" in India. Lol...


lol .. you can google Indian ICBM , one is enough to designate your country, apart from that India has plane based bombs also....

for China india dont need ICBM, IRBM is enough, dont know in which planet u study .


----------



## ito

eldarlmari said:


> Excellent thoughts.
> 
> Yes i agree- India is so powerful that the Chinese have to be afraid of her wrathful might to appease her and beg for Bharata's benevolent mercy.
> 
> It's the new world order in South Asia i guess. No projects or ports like Gwadar, Hambadota, Kyaukpyu or Sonadia ever goes through without Hindustan's consent.
> 
> In other words, CPEC's not happening with India's permission.



Is that you?

By the way why is a Singaporean interested in something that doesn't concern him. Are you a Pakistani?


----------



## eldamar

ito said:


> Is that you?
> 
> By the way why is a Singaporean interested in something that doesn't concern him. Are you a Pakistani?



Do i have to report to you on the colour of the underwear im wearing today?

It's this BTW:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

MULUBJA said:


> You do not know my friend, how eveil this fellow modi is. If he has decided not to let CPEC complete, he will not let it do in any case. So article states rightly that china should either make peace or forget about CPEC. I heard on pakistani media that modi has allocated fund and deputed RAW office to disrupt CPEC. It will be better not to mess with him and do peace.



Do you know U guyz don't eat beef...your hindu fanatics and cow rakshak don't let other eat beef too......But these Chinese eat everything...They will eat you alive and your modi if you don't bend over....

Your Modi was forced to eat its humble pie in NSG case...He cried but no one gave two hoot...If China and Pakistan are not letting you breath in NSG, a relatively small case/event compared to CPEC, then what makes u think they will allow you to sabotage CPEC...???

Chinese and Pakistanis are building quite awesome infrastructure regarding CPEC at good pace... Indians have only two options : Join CPEC and become part of regional connectivity or else shut up and let others grow...Anything else will have dangerous consequences for India...

Indians can show off in front of Nepal, Bangladesh, Bhutan and Sri Lanka......Thats it...No more, no less...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eldamar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

eldarlmari said:


> Do i have to report to you on the colour of the underwear im wearing today?
> 
> It's this BTW:



Don't take everything serious. I was just joking. 

By the way you should mind your own business instead of poking into matters that doesn't concern you. Singapore and India are friends...even Singapore have made India their base for fighter jets and military wares because of lack of space in Singapore, hence I will not discuss any thing that doesn't concern Singapore


----------



## eldamar

ito said:


> Don't take everything serious. I was just joking.



lol on the contrary, if i can show u my underwear- it proves im wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy relaxed, buddy. Even my grandma thinks so



> By the way you should mind your own business instead of poking into matters that doesn't concern you.



that sentence just revealed your own weakness. Are you gonna use a broomstick and shoo me away now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

eldarlmari said:


> lol if i can show u my underwear, it proves wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy relaxed, buddy. Even my grandma thinks so
> 
> 
> 
> that sentence just revealed your own weakness


[/QUOTE]

What have you proved?...that you are small. 

Show your real flags, and then argue, until then bye.


----------



## eldamar

eldarlmari said:


> lol on the contrary, if i can show u my underwear- it proves im wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy relaxed, buddy. Even my grandma thinks so
> 
> 
> 
> that sentence just revealed your own weakness. Are you gonna use a broomstick and shoo me away now?




wait a min, when did i ever said India and Singapore were not friends,* jsut like how we are with China and almost every country on earth*- and what has this friendship got to do with the topic at hand anyway?

Remember to take your meds



ito said:


> What have you proved?...that you are small.
> 
> Show your real flags, and then argue, until then bye.



take your Schizophrenia meds first before you talk to me. Why do i have to post a false flag anyway?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBUS-CXK

SDS1 said:


> lol .. you can google Indian ICBM , one is enough to designate your country, apart from that India has plane based bombs also....
> 
> for China india dont need ICBM, IRBM is enough, dont know in which planet u study .
> 
> View attachment 352928


Ha ha, yes, China has plenty of intercontinental ballistic missiles (DF) can be aimed at India at any time. And China second-generation intercontinental-range submarine-launched ballistic missile——JL-2




Lol... Maybe we don't need an intercontinental ballistic missile... Because India's weapons inventory is only 20 days, as well as the India army did not even realize the mechanization of troops...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SDS1

Two said:


> Ha ha, yes, China has plenty of intercontinental ballistic missiles (DF) can be aimed at India at any time. And China second-generation intercontinental-range submarine-launched ballistic missile——JL-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... Maybe we don't need an intercontinental ballistic missile... Because India's weapons inventory is only 20 days, as well as the India army did not even realize the mechanization of troops...


lol....... you at your knolwedge level,

do u know its takes what 20 days intense firing is? continuous firing of more then 1,00,000 units of only ATGM , that hows 20 days arrived.... Where you study...

in these 20 days everyone one the other side will be burn....

do you know what is your country intense firing capability is? one day , one week , 2 week?


----------



## SBUS-CXK

SDS1 said:


> lol....... you at your knolwedge level,
> 
> do u know its takes what 20 days intense firing is? continuous firing of more then 1,00,000 units of only ATGM , that hows 20 days arrived.... Where you study...
> 
> in these 20 days everyone one the other side will be burn....
> 
> do you know what is your country intense firing capability is? one day , one week , 2 week?


Ha ha, so the Indians understand war only missiles?
So the Indians can't understand the conventional war?
So Indians believe that 20 days of weapons inventory does not matter?
lol...So India’ surgical procedures combat to the use of missiles directly?
Therefore, India has no systematic study of modern warfare？

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SDS1

Two said:


> Ha ha, so the Indians understand war only missiles?
> So the Indians can't understand the conventional war?
> So Indians believe that 20 days of weapons inventory does not matter?
> lol...So India’ surgical procedures combat to the use of missiles directly?
> Therefore, India has no systematic study of modern warfare？


lol, ATGM comes under conventional wars ..... u need to update your knowledge , i just given example, like we have bullets , Bombs and tank projectiles etc for 20 days continuous firing..


----------



## eldamar

SDS1 said:


> lol, ATGM comes under conventional wars ..... u need to update your knowledge , i just given example, like we have bullets , Bombs and tank projectiles etc for 20 days continuous firing..



erm.. China's supply is infinite, because she makes her own

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## atya

Do not misquote the Qur'an. Learn the facts then speak.


----------



## Major d1

GURU DUTT said:


> we will talk to who we think is in our intersts and when we want to no one can force his will onto us and if you think indian militarry is weak whome so ever wants to take a chance can take it we are more than ready for any eventuality



Hope this is rest our conversation.



SDS1 said:


> would like like to remind you,
> 
> A) Selling of Pork banned in Muslims countries
> B) Many rapes goes unreported in china, / Muslims countries
> C) Some Muslims countries want 5 male witness .....
> 
> D) if you try to kill horse and sell its meat will land u in Jail ( US )
> 
> lol , some of your numbers already outdated...... If i open it open the pandora box in which u will find less space to hide yourself...



This is non-sense. All responsibility goes to democratic governing system. U should know more about what ur are talking about . i dn't wanna troll with nonsense topics. 



Jugger said:


> I do not agree, India has good relations with many of its neighbours. This is the reason why saarc got cancelled, counties listen to india.



Yah that is why in BD border BSF killing our people. China is a foe state, Pakistan is a foe state. Try to know about ur country . Nepal became providence .


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

First it was their obsession with pakistan and now Cpec. Guys get a life. And try to resolve your own issues instead of poking in other life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major d1

India should get out from the south asian territory belt. They will be happy . Bcz they think they are self-depended !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

Fireurimagination said:


> How far away is CPEC from LOC? Is something or some part of CPEC within Indian artillery range?


How far is New Delhi from Chinese border? China certainly has the ability to safeguard our vital economic interests overseas and if that happens I think we can use that chance to solve the long pending border disputes with India once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Great Sachin

I dont want CPEC to stop....China is complete owner of it for 40 years....Pakistan will not gain for that period but pay Chinese CPEC loans


----------



## beijingwalker

Many economists attribute China's miraculous economic take off to Hong Kong. You need a starting point, a base for your overall fast growth, during the 80's and 90's Hong Kong supported main land China in almost everything, investment, trade, technological know-how... without Hong Kong , China's take off can never been this fast and smooth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

GURU DUTT said:


> why would China "hurt india" and even if it does will india keep quite ? think again only pakistanies who know they are too weak to fight india want China to come and fight india with them and start a so called a "two front war" cause mpost of pakistanies know there is no other way to defete india am i wrong
> 
> but the thing is China too is surrounded by vietmnam , Japan , Taiwan , USA & S korea who all want a chance to settele old scores and a China tangelled with india would provide that chance to them ... so the question is would China ever Risk it when it Knows even India can enagae it from land and sea
> 
> so the war is no solution and chinese know this thats why they keep prepping up pakistan and give it weapons of soft loans than anything else to keep india in check no matter how you want to explain it other wise it does not changes the ground realities
> 
> now coming back to the topic of the thread well let the CEPC be oprational more than indians it would be pakistanies who would be cursing there elite for not doing there home work properly .... i repeat please dont take my words negetivelli thanks
> 
> 
> we already made the third choice
> 
> that is chabahar industrial and economik corridoar


If you already chose number three choice, why are guys still crying about CPEC?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @Chinese-Dragon @HAKIKAT @GumNaam @Farah Sohail @django @Rasengan @Beast @MadDog @Divergent1
> 
> The only way India can get rid of CPEC is ------
> 
> TO COMMIT SUICIDE


They will try to disrupt the process yet their efforts will prove to be futile.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

beijingwalker said:


> Many economists attribute China's miraculous economic take off to Hong Kong. You need a starting point, a base for your overall fast growth, during the 80's and 90's Hong Kong supported main land China in almost everything, investment, trade, technological know-how... without Hong Kong , China's take off can never been this fast and smooth.



Hong Kong would never have grown without the Mainland.

We've known it for a long time, we became a rich city because we were a gateway to the Mainland. Singapore and Taiwan have a similar story.

We Hong Kongers were just in the right place at the right time. And now there is an even bigger opportunity for us, as China makes the transition from a developing country into a developed country in the next few decades. China will be the first developed country in the world with 1+ billion people, the first time it has ever happened in human history.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistan First

China Should Either Make Peace With India Or Forget About CPEC?

Indians should stop wishing for something that cannot happen. Stop crying and go back to your ratholes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Who knows...China is getting assertive day by day to secure its interests as their stature rises on global stage...I didn't say China will go to war with India but to hurt India, there are so many ways "apart from war" which China can pick if India continues to play with Chinese interests i.e hurting CPEC



India is trying to take on China with the Russian weapons - isn't it little oxymoronic? Last time the Indian PM spent the whole work day at the "ops room", and the Russian soldiers started exercising with the Pak forces and that also not too far away from LOC...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## YeBeWarned

barking Dogs seldom Bite ... This is all i can say

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S10

Heh

That's what I think about this Indian article.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Hong Kong would never have grown without the Mainland.
> 
> We've known it for a long time, we became a rich city because we were a gateway to the Mainland. Singapore and Taiwan have a similar story.
> 
> We Hong Kongers were just in the right place at the right time. And now there is an even bigger opportunity for us, as China makes the transition from a developing country into a developed country in the next few decades. China will be the first developed country in the world with 1+ billion people, the first time it has ever happened in human history.



Even during the financial crisis in 97, Mainland's contribution to HK's recovery is undeniable. Same with the SARS period, like most HKers say Mainland is HK's mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## phancong

Even the US cant stop China from building island from the SCS, what make Indian think China have to stop CPEC project just because of Indian opposition? China will only have the open dialogue with India about CPEC to address all India concern but no way China will stop the CPEC project, instead China will fast track the completion of the CPEC and have CPEC trade corridor in operational this month despite Indian strong objection.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## terranMarine

To read how some Indians are making threat posts of sabotaging CPEC using artillery or missiles 
Do they even understand the difference between China's and India's nuclear capabilities? Recently some indians even replied me with India nuking Beijing out of nowhere. I mean seriously? India's Kilotons vs our > 300 Megatons 
I don't know what is wrong with these guys but if they have a death wish go ahead and nuke China, i can tell them we shall shower all over India with Megatons.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## royalharris

terranMarine said:


> To read how some Indians are making threat posts of sabotaging CPEC using artillery or missiles
> Do they even understand the difference between China's and India's nuclear capabilities? Recently some Hindu even replied me with India nuking Beijing out of nowhere. I mean seriously? India's Kilotons vs our > 300 Megatons
> I don't know what is wrong with these Hindus but if they have a death wish go ahead and nuke China, i can tell them we shall shower all over India with Megatons.


Why so angry with idiots? Not necessary

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GeraltofRivia

terranMarine said:


> To read how some Indians are making threat posts of sabotaging CPEC using artillery or missiles
> Do they even understand the difference between China's and India's nuclear capabilities? Recently some indians even replied me with India nuking Beijing out of nowhere. I mean seriously? India's Kilotons vs our > 300 Megatons
> I don't know what is wrong with these guys but if they have a death wish go ahead and nuke China, i can tell them we shall shower all over India with Megatons.


Panda does not threaten other animals, it only hugs them, bear hug

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## eldamar

India attacks CPEC infrastruture in Kashmir

Hell from above for Delhi. <== this is even easier and nearer from the chinese border.

Fair deal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

Did I read this correctly?

One can only threaten from a position of strength, not from a position of weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jason Zhao

India.............You are Asian.....not Western..........if you always follow western idea.... then I am thinking maybe you will get a new real enemy which name China....

Last week one Indian find me on skype, what make business with me, of course he is seller.
I funny to say: India are rejecting us, you say we are your enemy..
THEN WE ALL "HAHAHAHAHA"
He said thats only few people has this kind of mind..

THEN WE STILL ALL "HAHAHAHAHAHA"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

ito said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...with-india-or-forget-about-cpec/#4909aed622ee
> 
> China desperately needs the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). It’s part of that nation’s vision to write the rules of the next stage of globalization and help its export and investment engines grow for years to come—a good prospect for investors in Chinese equities, which have been lagging behind of those of neighboring India.
> 
> Ranking China India
> Population (millions) 1374.62 1254.02
> Per Capita GDP ($, Dec2015) 6416 1806
> Human Development Index (2015) 90 130
> Entrepreneurship Index (2016) 60 98
> Economic Freedom Index (2016) 144 123
> Index/Fund 12-month Performance 5-year Performance
> IShares China (NYSE:FXI) -5.16% 7.5.0%
> iShares S&P India 50 (NASDAQ:INDY) 1.0% 32.18%
> Source: Finance.yahoo.com 11/26/16
> 
> Specifically, CPEC is the express link between Western China, the Middle East, and Africa–China’s second continent. Ideologically that is, which can explain why Beijing has committed $46 billion to the project.
> 
> The trouble is that CPEC passes through Pakistani regions claimed by India. That makes it a bumpy road, to say the least — Pakistan and India continue to fight for control of these regions.
> 
> That’s why China needs to make peace with India.
> 
> So far, China has done very little to appease India. In fact, it has done quite the opposite: repeatedly blocking India’s efforts to join the Nuclear Supplier Group (NSG).
> 
> And it has sided openly with Pakistan in the India-Pakistan Kashmir standoff, as evidenced by statements by China’s senior officials on the sidelines of the ongoing 71st session of United Nations General Assembly in New York.
> 
> That can explain why India’s has sided with the US in the South China Sea disputes, as previously discussed here.
> 
> And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.
> 
> That raises the possibility of an open confrontation between China and Pakistan on the one side, and India and its allies on the other.
> 
> Is China ready for this scenario? Probably not. That’s why Beijing should either appease New Delhi or forget about CEPC altogether.




Somehow, i am not really convinced, why even India is a factor in CPEC deal???



Jason Zhao said:


> India.............You are Asian.....not Western..........if you always follow western idea.... then I am thinking maybe you will get a new real enemy which name China....
> 
> Last week one Indian find me on skype, what make business with me, of course he is seller.
> I funny to say: India are rejecting us, you say we are your enemy..
> THEN WE ALL "HAHAHAHAHA"
> He said thats only few people has this kind of mind..
> 
> THEN WE STILL ALL "HAHAHAHAHAHA"



U r an interesting and funny person...what are you writing my dear friend....HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## my2cents

greenwood said:


> Grow up Indian, return back Southern Tibet to China, or your comfortable days are still far away.



The author of this article is not indian. His name sounds like he is from Greece. He is just voicing India concerns and potential fallouts.

Lets clear the air a bit here. 

He is talking about disputed territory of Azad Kashmir and how you can expect opposition from India to any kind of development projects in that area that are permanent in nature like CPEC. That is to be expected and I am sure China has factored this while proposing CPEC. Yet you have entered into an agreement assuming India will not act aggressively because India has maintained sanctity of LOC for most part for the sake of peace in the region and kept this in mind even during Kargil war when proxies aka soldiers from Pakistan invades the abandoned hills under Indian control.

Personally I feel India will oppose but will not act because it will only aggravate China- India relations further and can spill into Arunachal Pradesh. If you are going to put AP dispute in a backburner at least for the time being we should ignore CPEC roads going through the disputed territory. That is my understanding and I could be wrong about this. Maybe @Joe Shearer can clarify this.

When Dalia Lama goes to AP, you guys even oppose his personal visits by stating that it is a disputed territory. Somehow you feel that his mere visit is a rebuke to your claims about AP. 

Why don't you apply the same logic here?? 

Here we are talking about permanent structures like roads and bridges which are definitely a rebuke to our claims to that region. Yet we want peace and prosperity for this region which lacks even basic infrastructure. 

So CPEC will stay for the time being and this issue is further from the mind of our govt. which is tackling some major problems that ails India like black money and corruption and we Indians are also preoccupied with demonetization and are standing in long lines to get the new currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiqiu

Some nice photos published recently by the Chinese car convey drivers who took part in the "2016 China-Arab-Pak Silk Road Trip". The overwhelming reception from the ordinary Pakistani people recorded in these images are heart-warming.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tiqiu



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiqiu



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SDS1

eldarlmari said:


> erm.. China's supply is infinite, because she makes her own


lol. kool , hats off you have good knowledge, then u must be having problem in storing also... all houses street filled with it , as you have infinity, lol 

When u dont have any knowledge about anything, dont talk.



Two said:


> Ha ha, so the Indians understand war only missiles?
> So the Indians can't understand the conventional war?
> So Indians believe that 20 days of weapons inventory does not matter?
> lol...So India’ surgical procedures combat to the use of missiles directly?
> Therefore, India has no systematic study of modern warfare？


lol , i have a example, i think you dont know what is the meaning of example... 

lol .. it have missiles, Rockets and bullets also..... what will happen when all 1.2 Million soldiers fire 20 days continuously.... you have will have lot of metal i your body, 

if you have problem in understanding things, its not my fault.....


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> What exactly will India do to make the Chinese 'forget' CPEC? like it or not your proxies are seeing their last days, and like it or not Pakistan will move forward.
> 
> Last i remember Chinese didn't give a shit about Indian reservations. I could be wrong.
> 
> @Arsalan


They dont!! 
This have been stated over and over again and the Chinese do support the right cause of Kashmir freedom. They do not consider anything wrong with the Azad Kashmir part and are happy to do business with that. Much to the obvious disappointment and displeasure to our neighbors to the east!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

SDS1 said:


> lol. kool , hats off you have good knowledge, then u must be having problem in storing also... all houses street filled with it , as you have infinity, lol
> 
> When u dont have any knowledge about anything, dont talk.
> 
> 
> lol , i have a example, i think you dont know what is the meaning of example...
> 
> lol .. it have missiles, Rockets and bullets also..... what will happen when all 1.2 Million soldiers fire 20 days continuously.... you have will have lot of metal i your body,
> 
> if you have problem in understanding things, its not my fault.....


Ha ha, you are confident that you can win the war within 20 days... Good. Keep it.
Well, do you know "Unrestricted Warfare"?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unrestricted_Warfare


----------



## SDS1

Two said:


> Ha ha, you are confident that you can win the war within 20 days... Good. Keep it.


lol, in continuous firing mode , their wont be anyone in opposite......lol


----------



## SBUS-CXK

SDS1 said:


> lol, in continuous firing mode , their wont be anyone in opposite......lol


War is not a one-sided confrontation... You can't understand, so you're confident, it's not because of your ignorance, it's because of your understanding of the shallow level of war.


----------



## SDS1

Two said:


> War is not a one-sided confrontation... You can't understand, so you're confident, it's not because of your ignorance, it's because of your understanding of the shallow level of war.


well... in last 2 times we broke watch tower and we build pipe line ..irrespective what you said / thought etc.

you should know your Intense fighting thing, it might be 10 days only.... We know our things ,, but i feel pitty you dont have anything other then imaginations / wild thoughts


----------



## SBUS-CXK

SDS1 said:


> well... in last 2 times we broke watch tower and we build pipe line ..irrespective what you said / thought etc.
> 
> you should know your Intense fighting thing, it might be 10 days only.... We know our things ,, but i feel pitty you dont have anything other then imaginations / wild thoughts


Maybe I was discussing the modern war with the Indians. It was a mistake. OK...


----------



## Jason Zhao

Kaniska said:


> Somehow, i am not really convinced, why even India is a factor in CPEC deal???
> 
> 
> 
> U r an interesting and funny person...what are you writing my dear friend....HAHAHAHAHAHA


You mean "hahahaha"？


----------



## Finer

That is different between Pakistan/China and India.

Pakistan and China are moving on to the better future while India is still stuck to being slave of its own insecurity. That has always been the policy of India. That's why India will never be SUPA PAWA. 

By the way, i do find those Indians making tall claims and trying to threaten very adorable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

The good thing is that Indians talk and the bad thing is that they never do anything as they talked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MAJ ANJUM

someone is burning


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Fireurimagination said:


> How far away is CPEC from LOC? Is something or some part of CPEC within Indian artillery range?


LOL seriously Indian will block Chinese goods trade in both the front with Navy alone. China has to send its vessels to Indian Ocean just for defense. We will toast them for breakfast


----------



## The Eagle

Well, the answer was already given by China in this subject along with many others lastly during BIRCS which was the real stand-off in every possible and decent manner on such high level. India cannot make China to fulfill such Indian wishes except or much can do is only, like the way IA discovered Chinese Flags in IoK following the plan to malign China but once again, no heed to be paid at all.

Secondly, Indian threats to any country, are mostly depending upon proxies but the same are already being pinned and hunted as they are a done deal now though whatever left, would be hunted in due time. Furthermore, before threatening China with respect of economics, one may remember that lastly, India was supposed to boycott Chinese products in Indian market that failed not just miserably but sold high time as usual (if I am not wrong it was Diwali ) which proves Chinese influence that if India is planning as such, firstly need to go a long way inside India before doing so.

Now, after failure in such boycott, India started a media campaign with public to stop buying Chinese products as the Money goes to China which helps Pakistan and in the end same money is being used by Pakistan to buy Bullets which ultimately kills Indian Soldier. (The girl acted as the daughter of one of the Indian Soldiers, posted at Border tries to convince the person which was about to buy a Chinese product).





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10209662567814812






Moreover, these articles, statements etc would be popping up till the next elections in India that mostly politics runs on the bases of threats and sabotaging the progression of neighboring countries rather to make peace with all and to live in peace. Current GoI is running its office only based upon such statements, articles and media stunts for public consumption that her long list of failures are yet suppressed under the load of such write-ups that will only be revealed once someone else is in power. 

There are many countries willing to participate in CPEC and IRAN, Turkey already made it clear to take part, the threats of India are not just against China but all the participators as well. Such types of stunt and statements would be coming again & again but in the mean time, CPEC will move further and the countries involved in the project, will prosper and grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

4GTejasBVR said:


> LOL seriously Indian will block Chinese goods trade in both the front with Navy alone. China has to send its vessels to Indian Ocean just for defense. We will toast them for breakfast



China has more submarines than all of India's destroyers+frigates+submarines COMBINED. (Not even mentioning our carrier killer ballistic missiles which have a range of around 5000 km). How the Hell can you blockade us? 

As they say, the less the capability, the greater the overconfidence. Just like in 1962. Except in 1962 India actually had the military advantage, but today it is the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

This entire posturing and huffing is about South Tibet.

Can China ever let go of South Tibet?

I say NEVER.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Chinese-Dragon said:


> China has more submarines than all of India's destroyers+frigates+submarines COMBINED. (Not even mentioning our carrier killer ballistic missiles which have a range of around 5000 km). How the Hell can you blockade us?
> 
> As they say, the less the capability, the greater the overconfidence. Just like in 1962. Except in 1962 India actually had the military advantage, but today it is the opposite.



Forget it you cannot educate those stuck in stone age. Nobody takes notice of the Indian Navy and i do mean NOBODY. Americans publish each year a deep analysis on the progress of PLAN, it just shows they are more interested in Chinese Navy than some self proclaimed supa powa navy that's gonna eat us for breakfast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ito said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...with-india-or-forget-about-cpec/#4909aed622ee
> 
> China desperately needs the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). It’s part of that nation’s vision to write the rules of the next stage of globalization and help its export and investment engines grow for years to come—a good prospect for investors in Chinese equities, which have been lagging behind of those of neighboring India.
> 
> Ranking China India
> Population (millions) 1374.62 1254.02
> Per Capita GDP ($, Dec2015) 6416 1806
> Human Development Index (2015) 90 130
> Entrepreneurship Index (2016) 60 98
> Economic Freedom Index (2016) 144 123
> Index/Fund 12-month Performance 5-year Performance
> IShares China (NYSE:FXI) -5.16% 7.5.0%
> iShares S&P India 50 (NASDAQ:INDY) 1.0% 32.18%
> Source: Finance.yahoo.com 11/26/16
> 
> Specifically, CPEC is the express link between Western China, the Middle East, and Africa–China’s second continent. Ideologically that is, which can explain why Beijing has committed $46 billion to the project.
> 
> The trouble is that CPEC passes through Pakistani regions claimed by India. That makes it a bumpy road, to say the least — Pakistan and India continue to fight for control of these regions.
> 
> That’s why China needs to make peace with India.
> 
> So far, China has done very little to appease India. In fact, it has done quite the opposite: repeatedly blocking India’s efforts to join the Nuclear Supplier Group (NSG).
> 
> And it has sided openly with Pakistan in the India-Pakistan Kashmir standoff, as evidenced by statements by China’s senior officials on the sidelines of the ongoing 71st session of United Nations General Assembly in New York.
> 
> That can explain why India’s has sided with the US in the South China Sea disputes, as previously discussed here.
> 
> And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.
> 
> That raises the possibility of an open confrontation between China and Pakistan on the one side, and India and its allies on the other.
> 
> Is China ready for this scenario? Probably not. That’s why Beijing should either appease New Delhi or forget about CEPC altogether.


wow clear threat of terrorism?
openly celebrating attacks on Chinese engineers and Pakistanis working on this project to open threats?

how much low you want to go?



WAJsal said:


> What exactly will India do to make the Chinese 'forget' CPEC? like it or not your proxies are seeing their last days, and like it or not Pakistan will move forward.
> 
> Last i remember Chinese didn't give a shit about Indian reservations. I could be wrong.
> 
> @Arsalan


this PM of India is showing his nasal what else to expect?
he and his team is so crude and brass that they dont even try to hide their frustration its a scandal that even well respected and smart Indians are turning into monkies and baboons in footsteps of their PM who is taking them with him to potentially an open conflict with China

it is high time China and Pakistan confront India over terrorism issue and give it its own medicine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rasengan

Sinopakfriend said:


> This entire posturing and huffing is about South Tibet.
> 
> Can China ever let go of South Tibet?
> 
> I say NEVER.



India is a paper tiger and can do jackshit to China. In one month alone Pakistan has killed 45 Indian solders and forced their submarine to surface in humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ito said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmo...with-india-or-forget-about-cpec/#4909aed622ee
> 
> 
> And things could turn worse, if pro-Indian forces in Pakistan sabotage China’s CEPC route.
> 
> That raises the possibility of an open confrontation between China and Pakistan on the one side, and India and its allies on the other.
> 
> Is China ready for this scenario? Probably not. That’s why Beijing should either appease New Delhi or forget about CEPC altogether.


This means India recognizes it is a terrorist state sponsoring terrorist cells in Pakistan.. This article should go to the UN, OIC and everyone to whom India is complaining about state sponsored terrorism against it !!!
India and its Allies!!! India will now count on USrael to defend it against China!


----------



## tranquilium

Fireurimagination said:


> How far away is CPEC from LOC? Is something or some part of CPEC within Indian artillery range?



Well, CPEC run between Xinjiang and entire north part of Pakistan, all the way to Gwadar port. So basically a lot farther the range between Chinese artillery at Aksai Chin and New Dehli.


----------

